# Cosa sta succedendo?



## Zenos (9 Gennaio 2020)

Borini regalato al Verona,Caldara all'Atalanta per prendere Kjaer. Stiamo per cedere Piatek per sostituirlo con Petagna.
Trattiamo Politano,Viviano e Orsolini.
A memoria neanche il cravattaro con le sue manfrine era arrivato a tanto.


----------



## gabri65 (9 Gennaio 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Borini regalato al Verona,Caldara all'Atalanta per prendere Kjaer. Stiamo per cedere Piatek per sostituirlo con Petagna.
> Trattiamo Politano,Viviano e Orsolini.
> A memoria neanche il cravattaro con le sue manfrine era arrivato a tanto.



Mi sa che sono arrivate le bollette di luce e gas a Casa Milan. E anche le fatture del fabbro per le porte distrutte dalla balistica del turco. 

C'era da aspettarselo, non sono stupito. Ci siamo voluti illudere, ma io credo che i messaggi della proprietà erano chiari, e queste operazioni secondo me portano il marchio del commercialista sudafricano, che forse sta cominciando a sforbiciare in quà e in là dopo aver concesso Ibrahimovic.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Gennaio 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Borini regalato al Verona,Caldara all'Atalanta per prendere Kjaer. Stiamo per cedere Piatek per sostituirlo con Petagna.
> Trattiamo Politano,Viviano e Orsolini.
> A memoria neanche il cravattaro con le sue manfrine era arrivato a tanto.



Stanno liberando casa dai mobili prima di venderla. Non dobbiamo preoccuparci ma esserne felici, l’interregno dello strozzino e delle sue Idiottsie è arrivato alla fine.


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Gennaio 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Borini regalato al Verona,Caldara all'Atalanta per prendere Kjaer. Stiamo per cedere Piatek per sostituirlo con Petagna.
> Trattiamo Politano,Viviano e Orsolini.
> A memoria neanche il cravattaro con le sue manfrine era arrivato a tanto.


Quando pensiamo di aver visto il peggio...


----------



## Zenos (9 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Stanno liberando casa dai mobili prima di venderla. Non dobbiamo preoccuparci ma esserne felici, l’interregno dello strozzino e delle sue Idiottsie è arrivato alla fine.



Non ti seguo. Perché regalare Caldara? Avrei capito se avessero venduto Donnarumma e Romagnoli per recuperare tutto il possibile,ma regalare 18 mesi un giocatore pagato 38...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Gennaio 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Quando pensiamo di aver visto il peggio...




La notte non è mai così nera come prima dell'alba. Teniamo duro.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Gennaio 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Non ti seguo. Perché regalare Caldara? Avrei capito se avessero venduto Donnarumma e Romagnoli per recuperare tutto il possibile,ma regalare 18 mesi un giocatore pagato 38...



Penso che vogliano liberarsi dei 4 milioni e mezzo lordi di stipendio.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (9 Gennaio 2020)

Boh tanto sono tutte pippe, per me possono andarsene anche gratis.
Caldara andrà a rubare lo stipendio a Bergamo sdraiato in infermeria.


----------



## zamp2010 (9 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Stanno liberando casa dai mobili prima di venderla. Non dobbiamo preoccuparci ma esserne felici, l’interregno dello strozzino e delle sue Idiottsie è arrivato alla fine.



E una bella cosa essere ottimismo.
Io oggi mi sento male leggere queste notizie. Magari hai ragione tu, tocca vedere il stipendi dei cessi in arrivo.


----------



## Heaven (9 Gennaio 2020)

C’è da piangere. Poveri noi.


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Gennaio 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Borini regalato al Verona,Caldara all'Atalanta per prendere Kjaer. Stiamo per cedere Piatek per sostituirlo con Petagna.
> Trattiamo Politano,Viviano e Orsolini.
> A memoria neanche il cravattaro con le sue manfrine era arrivato a tanto.



La cosa più paradossale di tutte e che abbiamo la dirigenza fra le più pagate, se non la più pagata in Europa. E' davvero pazzesco


----------



## Trumpusconi (9 Gennaio 2020)

Stiamo passando da mediocri strapagati a mediocri pagati poco con contratti brevi.
Arriva una nuova proprietà, è chiaro.


----------



## Wetter (9 Gennaio 2020)

C'è da piangere per cosa,scusate?
Borini sarà anche un professionista esemplare ma è una pippa astronomca e in più prende 2.5 ripeto 2.5 milioni netti.
Reina è stato fin qui inutile,ha giocato mezza partita a Genova ed ha fatto pure un paperone,in tutto questo prende 3 milioni netti.
Caldara non ha mai giocato in 2 anni e mezzo,non capisco che garanzie vi dia un giocatore che non ha mai toccato il campo,ed in più prende 2.1 milioni netti.Semmai qui l'errore è stato fatto 2 anni fa,quando fu preso a 38 milioni senza magari fare esami approfonditi sulla sua tenuta fisica,dato che,se non ricordo male,anche a bergamo aveva accusato parecchi infortuni.

Vi lamentate anche di un Politano al posto di Suso,io ci metterei la firma.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Gennaio 2020)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Stiamo passando da mediocri strapagati a mediocri pagati poco con contratti brevi.
> Arriva una nuova proprietà, è chiaro.



Chiaro ed evidente, e non lo dico solo perché mi conviene essere ottimista. A logica è così.


----------



## Lambro (9 Gennaio 2020)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Stiamo passando da mediocri strapagati a mediocri pagati poco con contratti brevi.
> Arriva una nuova proprietà, è chiaro.



Esatto.


----------



## Mika (9 Gennaio 2020)

Caldara, Borini già usciti
Piatek, Ricardo Rodriguez, Reina in trattativa.

Chi rimarrà a fine mercato?


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Chiaro ed evidente, e non lo dico solo perché mi conviene essere ottimista. A logica è così.



Spero vivamente che tu abbia ragione, perché se ne stanno vedendo veramente di tutti i colori.


----------



## Wetter (9 Gennaio 2020)

Mika ha scritto:


> Caldara, Borini già usciti
> Piatek, Ricardo Rodriguez, Reina in trattativa.
> 
> Chi rimarrà a fine mercato?



Dei giocatori utili alla causa magari?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (9 Gennaio 2020)

Io non la farei così drammatica, fosse per me li caccerei tutti dopo la vergognosa stagione che stiamo facendo, anche a regalarli andrebbe bene.


----------



## Mika (9 Gennaio 2020)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Dei giocatori utili alla causa magari?



Speriamo magari sarà cosi, Politano è utile ok. Ora serve un DC, non mandare in prestito Gabbia.


----------



## iceman. (9 Gennaio 2020)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Stiamo passando da mediocri strapagati a mediocri pagati poco con contratti brevi.
> Arriva una nuova proprietà, è chiaro.



Io non ci credo manco un pò, qua a detta di alcuni Milinkovic Savic doveva essere il primo acquisto dell'era Elliot..
Conte il nuovo allenatore del Milan...poi abbiamo visto tutti cosa è successo ...Krunic e Giampaolo.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (9 Gennaio 2020)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Stiamo passando da mediocri strapagati a mediocri pagati poco con contratti brevi.
> Arriva una nuova proprietà, è chiaro.



La nuova proprietá potrebbe essere anche Elliott.

Si é stufata di dover gestire tutti i vecchi mobili che si é trovato in casa e alla fine ha deciso di fare piazza pulita per riarredare da zero.

Nel frattempo Ibra tiene a galla la baracca.


----------



## EmmePi (9 Gennaio 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Borini regalato al Verona,Caldara all'Atalanta per prendere Kjaer. Stiamo per cedere Piatek per sostituirlo con Petagna.
> Trattiamo Politano,Viviano e Orsolini.
> A memoria neanche il cravattaro con le sue manfrine era arrivato a tanto.



Siiiii.......
L'importante è tenersi stretti Suso e Chala


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Gennaio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> La nuova proprietá potrebbe essere anche Elliott.



In tal caso


----------



## Mika (9 Gennaio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> La nuova proprietá potrebbe essere anche Elliott.
> 
> Si é stufata di dover gestire tutti i vecchi mobili che si é trovato in casa e alla fine ha deciso di fare piazza pulita per riarredare da zero.
> 
> Nel frattempo Ibra tiene a galla la baracca.



E' rischioso.... molto molto rischioso... non è l'Ibra del 2010 e intorno non ha Gattuso, Boateng, Robinho, Pato, Thiago Silva, Nesta, Zambrotta...


----------



## uolfetto (9 Gennaio 2020)

Mika ha scritto:


> E' rischioso.... molto molto rischioso... non è l'Ibra del 2010 e intorno non ha Gattuso, Boateng, Robinho, Pato, Thiago Silva, Nesta, Zambrotta...



beh se andiamo in serie b non credo sarebbe per colpa della eventuale mancanza di caldara, reina e borini che non giocano praticamente mai...


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Gennaio 2020)

Mika ha scritto:


> E' rischioso.... molto molto rischioso... non è l'Ibra del 2010 e intorno non ha Gattuso, Boateng, Robinho, Pato, Thiago Silva, Nesta, Zambrotta...



Se penso che Robinho veniva insultato (anche giustamente dobbiamo dirlo) spesso qui dentro, oggi sarebbe ORO colato rispetto ai cessi che abbiamo.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (9 Gennaio 2020)

Mika ha scritto:


> E' rischioso.... molto molto rischioso... non è l'Ibra del 2010 e intorno non ha Gattuso, Boateng, Robinho, Pato, Thiago Silva, Nesta, Zambrotta...



Servono 18 punti in 20 partite. Possiamo cavarcela.

Un attacco Politano/Ibra/Leao non mi preoccupa piú del Suso/Piatek/Chalanoglu


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Gennaio 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Se penso che Robinho veniva insultato (anche giustamente dobbiamo dirlo) spesso qui dentro, oggi sarebbe ORO colato rispetto ai cessi che abbiamo.



Seedorf era uno più fischiati all’epoca. Seedorf, ripeto.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (9 Gennaio 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Se penso che Robinho veniva insultato (anche giustamente dobbiamo dirlo) spesso qui dentro, oggi sarebbe ORO colato rispetto ai cessi che abbiamo.



Eh, giá! Altri tempi... 
Hanno scelto il momento piú sbagliato del mondo per rompere il giocattolo.


----------



## gabri65 (9 Gennaio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> La nuova proprietá potrebbe essere anche Elliott.
> 
> Si é stufata di dover gestire tutti i vecchi mobili che si é trovato in casa e alla fine ha deciso di fare piazza pulita per riarredare da zero.
> 
> Nel frattempo Ibra tiene a galla la baracca.



Scusami se sono in perenne disaccordo con queste visioni, ma non mi sembra una procedura seria operare in questo modo così nervoso e definitivo. 

Detto questo, la stiamo facendo troppo puzzolente. Stiamo parlando di Caldara, mai rilevato sui radar. Nemmeno avessimo dato via un top-player fondamentale. Poi le condizioni ci possono essere non favorevoli, ma può darsi sia un tentativo marginale, se deve rimanere qua a fare numero non serve a niente.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Gennaio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Eh, giá! Altri tempi...
> Hanno scelto il momento piú sbagliato del mondo per rompere il giocattolo.



Ritieni che sia stata casuale, la tempistica? Io no. Secondo me è stata pianificata bene, se ci avessero affossato nel 2007, cinque-sei anni prima che entrasse in vigore l’FPF ci saremmo ripresi molto più facilmente e loro lo sapevano. Quando il gobbo Platini inventò l’FPF capirono che era il momento migliore per affossarci.

Del resto cosa ti aspetti da un gobbo che ha ammesso di tifare Juventus 36 Domeniche su 38 (Gangbanglliani) e da un vecchio cuore nerazzurro (Belluccone)?

Belluccone voleva acquistare l’Inda a metà anni ‘80, non essendoci riuscito e avendo “dovuto” far vincere noi per i suoi interessi si è vendicato quando ci ha lasciato, facendo di tutto per farci sparire.

Moratti, vero interista, si è comportato molto diversamente e ha accettato di vendere l’Inda a due banane pur di non comprometterne il futuro. Belluccone invece con le sue assurde richieste ha fatto scappare prima Al Thani (che voleva comprarci nel 2007) e poi Suning (che voleva comprare prima noi, prima di dirottare sull’Inda).

Cercate pure, troverete tutte le informazioni.

Poi certo, il Lodo Mondadori e il divorzio da Veronica gli hanno dato la “scusa” definitiva per agire come ha agito, ma l’avrebbe fatto comunque. Pensate che se Moratti avesse preso il Milan si sarebbe accontentato di cederlo come ha fatto con l’Inda, ad un prezzo minorato, per il bene del club? Mai nella vita.

Abbiamo sette coppe campioni in bacheca e siamo diventati il secondo club più titolato del mondo (una volta eravamo il primo) grazie ad un indaista, speriamo che questo “particolare” non dovremo pagarlo molto, molto, molto salato.


----------



## __king george__ (9 Gennaio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> La nuova proprietá potrebbe essere anche Elliott.
> 
> Si é stufata di dover gestire tutti i vecchi mobili che si é trovato in casa e alla fine ha deciso di fare piazza pulita per riarredare da zero.
> 
> Nel frattempo Ibra tiene a galla la baracca.



cioè intendi che Elliott da menefreghista totale delle sorti del milan si trasformerà nella nostra salvezza? 

credo sia più facile che io tr...con Adriana Lima...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Gennaio 2020)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> cioè intendi che Elliott da menefreghista totale delle sorti del milan si trasformerà nella nostra salvezza?
> 
> credo sia più facile che io tr...con Adriana Lima...



Elliott ha le stesse probabilità di diventare la salvezza del Milan che ha il Genoa di conquistare la stella.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (9 Gennaio 2020)

Comunque sta succedendo quello che indicavo qualche giorno fa.

Si sta cercando di liberarsi di quel peso ingestibile di tutti questi contratti sovradimensionati e ingestibili.

Via tutti i contratti sopra i 4 lordi (anche i 3 se possibile) per sostituirli con contratti tra gli 1,5 e i 3 lordi.
Si é provato ad aspettare offerte dal mercato, ma dopo oltre un anno e mezzo di attese vane, di fronte all’alternativa di morire con questa rosa o bere l’amaro calice, di vendere comunque, alla migliore condizione che si trova, anche a costo di assorbire condizioni durissime, in modo da poter piano piano ripartire e ricostruire una squadra fatta secondo le proprie scelte e non in funzione di quello che il mercato ti obbliga a ricevere in cambio.

É un pó com e la Juve quando fu retrocessa con calciopoli.

Dovette fare tabula rasa a condizioni disastrose per poter ripartire.

A me sembra che noi si stiano facendo lo stesso .


----------



## Raryof (9 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Stanno liberando casa dai mobili prima di venderla. Non dobbiamo preoccuparci ma esserne felici, l’interregno dello strozzino e delle sue Idiottsie è arrivato alla fine.



Chi fa un mercato così miserabile e senza senso non ha chiaramente un progetto tecnico ben chiaro in mente, l'unica cosa a cui voglio credere è che tra 4 mesi se ne andranno tutti, TUTTI.
Vendono Piatek, Paquetà, regalano diversi giocatori ritenuti non idonei e con ingaggio sproporzionato, è un chiaro smantellamento, non capisco però perché andare a prenderne degli altri, a 'sto giro è quasi meglio non comprare nessuno se poi i nuovi mi diventeranno invendibili in provincia, vediamo, io spero sia davvero un fine "ciclo", non vedo altro.


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Gennaio 2020)

Wetter ha scritto:


> C'è da piangere per cosa,scusate?
> Borini sarà anche un professionista esemplare ma è una pippa astronomca e in più prende 2.5 ripeto 2.5 milioni netti.
> Reina è stato fin qui inutile,ha giocato mezza partita a Genova ed ha fatto pure un paperone,in tutto questo prende 3 milioni netti.
> Caldara non ha mai giocato in 2 anni e mezzo,non capisco che garanzie vi dia un giocatore che non ha mai toccato il campo,ed in più prende 2.1 milioni netti.Semmai qui l'errore è stato fatto 2 anni fa,quando fu preso a 38 milioni senza magari fare esami approfonditi sulla sua tenuta fisica,dato che,se non ricordo male,anche a bergamo aveva accusato parecchi infortuni.
> ...



reina para il rigore che ci da la vittoria. se l'avesse fatto topo gigio scattava l'aumento a 10M netti
in generale le notizie di oggi sono molto preoccupanti per me.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Gennaio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Comunque sta succedendo quello che indicavo qualche giorno fa.
> 
> Si sta cercando di liberarsi di quel peso ingestibile di tutti questi contratti sovradimensionati e ingestibili.
> 
> ...



Siamo nel 2020. Ciò vorrebbe dire che dovremmo aspettare fino al 2026 prima di poter vincere (forse, per miracolo, da underdog assoluti) uno scudetto?

Ciao core.

Comunque la Juve in Serie B aveva: Buffon, Chiellini, Zebina, Marchisio, Camoranesi, Nedved, Del Piero, Trezeguet. In confronto non solo a questo Milan, ma a qualunque Milan post-Estate 2012 (quando subimmo uno smantellamento terrificante), quella Rube è il Milan di Sacchi.

E appena tornata in A spese valanghe di milioni senza la zavorra dell’FPF.

In pratica se la Rube post-Calciopoli ci ha messo sei anni prima di poter tornare a vincere miracolando uno scudetto noi ce ne metteremmo 10 minimo con le mutate condizioni.

Capisci perché dicevo che o arriva Arnault o è oblio, ma oblio vero, autentico, immisericordioso, spietato, impietoso?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Gennaio 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Chi fa un mercato così miserabile e senza senso non ha chiaramente un progetto tecnico ben chiaro in mente, l'unica cosa a cui voglio credere è che tra 4 mesi se ne andranno tutti, TUTTI.
> Vendono Piatek, Paquetà, regalano diversi giocatori ritenuti non idonei e con ingaggio sproporzionato, è un chiaro smantellamento, non capisco però perché andare a prenderne degli altri, a 'sto giro è quasi meglio non comprare nessuno se poi i nuovi mi diventeranno invendibili in provincia, vediamo, io spero sia davvero un fine "ciclo", non vedo altro.



Idem. Zosimo vede altro e dobbiamo pregare che abbia torto, altrimenti il traforo del Gran San Bernardo tra cinque anni sembrerà un angusto loculo catacombale in confronto all’orifizio che ci ritroveremo.


----------



## Wetter (9 Gennaio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> reina para il rigore che ci da la vittoria. se l'avesse fatto topo gigio scattava l'aumento a 10M netti
> in generale le notizie di oggi sono molto preoccupanti per me.



Preoccupanti per cosa?Tolti Ibra,Theo e Bennacer gli altri possono essere spediti sulla luna per quanto mi riguarda.Una massa di indegni che non porta nessun contributo alla nostra causa.


----------



## Lambro (9 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Seedorf era uno più fischiati all’epoca. Seedorf, ripeto.



Eravamo tutti abituati moooolto bene, come oggi ad esempio sento juventini criticare i propri giocatori o la propria squadra dopo 7 scudetti consecutivi.
Ce la prendevamo con chiunque non fosse supertop e che non facesse prestazioni di quel livello,sempre.
Io Clarence lo avrei messo a fare il regista basso, a fine carriera, sarebbe stato fantastico.


----------



## Raryof (9 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Idem. Zosimo vede altro e dobbiamo pregare che abbia torto, altrimenti il traforo del Gran San Bernardo tra cinque anni sembrerà un angusto loculo catacombale in confronto all’orifizio che ci ritroveremo.



Babbè ma fosse per Zosimo staremmo lì a scambiare (alla pari) Donnarumma con Sczzczzcezny per via dell'immenso risparmio che avremmo, che te lo dico a fà, è un Milan che può piacere tanto ai tifosi con la calcolatrice in mano, ma oggi sono riusciti a farlo adirare per un affare "molto poco" affare.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (9 Gennaio 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Babbè ma fosse per Zosimo staremmo lì a scambiare (alla pari) Donnarumma con Sczzczzcezny per via dell'immenso risparmio che avremmo, che te lo dico a fà, è un Milan che può piacere tanto ai tifosi con la calcolatrice in mano, ma oggi sono riusciti a farlo adirare per un affare "molto poco" affare.



Quando capiremo che la parte economica sono le fondamenta su cui costruire una squadra forte sará sempre troppo tardi .

Trovo avvilente essere etichettato come quello che “tifa per i conti”. Quando mi sembra ormai evidente che senza porre le giuste fondamenta questa societá non potrá mai risalire.

Non esistono scorciatoie, serve tempo pazienza, capacitá di gestire errori e saper tifare al di là delle vittorie e delle sconfitte.

Se per tifare Milan chiedete che di poter arrivare a breve davanti a Juve e Inter, mi spiace darvi una brutta notizia: ibernatevi o cambiate squadra.


----------



## Solo (9 Gennaio 2020)

La speranza è che stiano facendo tabula rasa per la cessione...

Il pessimismo cosmico dice che stanno sostituendo pippe strapagate con pippe low cost, il progetto barboni insomma.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Gennaio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Quando capiremo che la parte economica sono le fondamenta su cui costruire una squadra forte sará sempre troppo tardi .
> 
> Trovo avvilente essere etichettato come quello che “tifa per i conti”. Quando mi sembra ormai evidente che senza porre le giuste fondamenta questa societá non potrá mai risalire.
> 
> ...



Ascolta, se l’Inda fosse passata ad Elliott e noi a Suning ora le nostre posizioni sarebbero invertite, punto e stop.

Do io a te un consiglio: smettila di pensare che questo Milan possa risollevarsi da solo con l’autofinanziamento, perché non è manco una favola, è un delirio. 


È come pensare di trovare un moribondo nel deserto, disidratato e con le carni dilaniate dagli avvoltoi e rimetterlo in sesto con un brodino di pollo dicendogli poi “alzati e cammina”.

Infatti l’Inda si è risollevata grazie a centinaia di milioni di euro di sponsor oltre che gli investimenti sul mercato (Suning ha messo 227 milioni di euro solo di sponsor da quando sono arrivati all’Inda) e la Rube ha investito centinaia di milioni post-Calciopoli, sbagliando tanto, prima di risollevarsi. E fino a quando erano in mano a gente come Cobolli Gigli, Secco ecc facevano ridere comunque.

È dovuto tornare Agnelli per mettere la barra a dritta.

Questo è. O arriva una proprietà che voglia vincere e disposta a fare i necessari investimenti e magari a cambiare l’FPF (Infantino parlava di cambiarlo e renderlo meno restrittivo la scorsa estate per agevolare gli investimenti, quindi l’FPF non è “set in stone”, e se c’è uno che potrebbe dare una grossa spallata in tal senso è una potenza come Arnault) o oblio, altroché “arrivare a breve davanti a Juve e Inter”.

Con Elliott siamo rovinati come lo sarebbe stata l’Inda con Tohir, punto e fine, le proprietà nel calcio sono importanti, quando il Milan ha avuto proprietà non all’altezza ha sempre fatto ridere nella storia.

Non è mai esistito, nè negli anni 1950-1973, nè negli anni 1986-2007, un Milan potente e vincente senza proprietà potenti e che volessero vincere.


----------



## Rivera10 (9 Gennaio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Quando capiremo che la parte economica sono le fondamenta su cui costruire una squadra forte sará sempre troppo tardi .
> 
> Trovo avvilente essere etichettato come quello che “tifa per i conti”. Quando mi sembra ormai evidente che senza porre le giuste fondamenta questa societá non potrá mai risalire.
> 
> ...



Caro Zosimo, forse hai ragione. Ma se così e' , se quella da te indicata è la strada, occorre che Eliott costruisca una società da primo posto prendendo gente competente ed efficace sul mercato, alzando la voce dinanzi ai mille torti arbitrali che subiamo da tanto, con un peso politico che non abbiamo piu'. Ci vuole coerenza e la coerenza deve essere unità a competenza perché a tagliare teste e' bravo chiunque ma a costruire da 0 una società vincente è roba per pochi.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Gennaio 2020)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Caro Zosimo, forse hai ragione. Ma se così e' , se quella da te indicata è la strada, occorre che Eliott costruisca una società da primo posto prendendo gente competente ed efficace sul mercato, alzando la voce dinanzi ai mille torti arbitrali che subiamo da tanto, con un peso politico che non abbiamo piu'. Ci vuole coerenza e la coerenza deve essere unità a competenza perché a tagliare teste e' bravo chiunque ma a costruire da 0 una società vincente è roba per pochi.




Ma poi anche con tutta la competenza del mondo non basta. Togliete all’Inda i 227 milioni di euro di sponsor pompati da Suning (Elliott di sponsor non mette un euro nel Milan, nonostante la UEFA permetta alle società di pompare soldi nel club fino al 30% del fatturato) e vedi che fine avrebbe fatto l’Inda, tranquillo che il fatturato da oltre 400 milioni attuale e di andare in giro con Lukaker che bontà, Godin ecc se lo scorderebbe.


----------



## Pitermilanista (9 Gennaio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Quando capiremo che la parte economica sono le fondamenta su cui costruire una squadra forte sará sempre troppo tardi .
> 
> Trovo avvilente essere etichettato come quello che “tifa per i conti”. Quando mi sembra ormai evidente che senza porre le giuste fondamenta questa societá non potrá mai risalire.
> 
> ...



L'Inter stava peggio di noi tre anni fa, ed è arrrivata dove è adesso (e a breve nella top 10 europea, continuando la crescita a questi ritmi) attraverso ciò che tu aborri tanto, ovvero una proprietà di enorme potenza economica che ha pompato le casse del club iniettando soldi propri, sotto forma di sponsorizzazioni di "terzi" e magheggi vari. Fatturato da 200 a 400 milioni in due anni, carta canta. 

Di Elliott nemmeno parlo, perché se tu non ti rendi conto di chi siano, di chi stiano "coprendo" e quali interessi stiano difendendo, è un tuo problema.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Gennaio 2020)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> L'Inter stava peggio di noi tre anni fa, ed è arrrivata dove è adesso (e a breve nella top 10 europea, continuando la crescita a questi ritmi) attraverso ciò che tu aborri tanto, ovvero una proprietà di enorme potenza economica che ha pompato le casse del club iniettando soldi propri, sotto forma di sponsorizzazioni di "terzi" e magheggi vari. Fatturato da 200 a 400 milioni in due anni, carta canta.
> 
> Di Elliott nemmeno parlo, perché se tu non ti rendi conto di chi siano, di chi stiano "coprendo" e quali interessi stiano difendendo, è un tuo problema.




Amen.

Amen.

Amen.

Nulla da aggiungere nè da togliere.


----------



## Milanlove (9 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Stanno liberando casa dai mobili prima di venderla. Non dobbiamo preoccuparci ma esserne felici, l’interregno dello strozzino e delle sue Idiottsie è arrivato alla fine.



se una dirigenza di incapaci fa l'ennesima cavolata, è semplicemente una dirigenza di incapaci che fa l'ennesima cavolata. 
Se un portiere fa una papera a partita, dopo 10 partite e 10 papere, l'undicesima papera nell'undicesima partita non sarà altro che l'ennesima papera.

Almeno tra tifosi non prendiamoci in giro. L'ottimisimo dello stato cinese, l'ottimismo di huarong, l'ottimismo delle slitte e delle cordate, l'ottimisimo di mr bee, l'ottimismo di fassone e mirabelli, l'ottimismo di elliot, l'ottimismo di leonardo, l'ottimismo di maldini e boban ci hanno portato dove siamo. 
Se non vogliamo affrontare la realtà, non affrontiamola e guardiamo da qualche altra parte dove non c'è il Milan. Ma almeno smettiamola di prenderci in giro. Almeno tra di noi!


----------



## Zosimo2410 (9 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ascolta, se l’Inda fosse passata ad Elliott e noi a Suning ora le nostre posizioni sarebbero invertite, punto e stop.
> 
> Do io a te un consiglio: smettila di pensare che questo Milan possa risollevarsi da solo con l’autofinanziamento, perché non è manco una favola, è un delirio.
> 
> ...



Allora per chi tiferai? Cambi il nickname a F.C.Inter1907? Scusa la battuta, ma veramente non capisco lo scopo di certe prese di posizione.
Se Elliott venderá ad Arnault parleremo di quel Milan che tu e altri desiderate. Nel frattempo é la mia squadra, la mia societá è rifiuto di credere che Zorro e Paolo non cerchino in ogni modo di fare il meglio per la nostra squadra.


----------



## Rivera10 (9 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ma poi anche con tutta la competenza del mondo non basta. Togliete all’Inda i 227 milioni di euro di sponsor pompati da Suning (Elliott di sponsor non mette un euro nel Milan, nonostante la UEFA permetta alle società di pompare soldi nel club fino al 30% del fatturato) e vedi che fine avrebbe fatto l’Inda, tranquillo che il fatturato da oltre 400 milioni attuale e di andare in giro con Lukaker che bontà, Godin ecc se lo scorderebbe.



Secondo me però perdiamo di vista un punto focale. Eliott e' un fondo speculativo mentre Suning e' un colosso commerciale. Che interesse puo' mai avere Eliott a riportare il Milan a vincere se, come testimonia tutta la sua storia, il fondo americano rileva aziende in crisi rimettendole in sesto e facendoci un profitto? Io credo come te che Eliott vendera' quest' anno perché altrimenti tenere il Milan per loro diverrebbe anti economico. Se non vendessero al contrario mi stupirei.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Gennaio 2020)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> se una dirigenza di incapaci fa l'ennesima cavolata, è semplicemente una dirigenza di incapaci che fa l'ennesima cavolata.
> Se un portiere fa una papera a partita, dopo 10 partite e 10 papere, l'undicesima papera nell'undicesima partita non sarà altro che l'ennesima papera.
> 
> Almeno tra tifosi non prendiamoci in giro. L'ottimisimo dello stato cinese, l'ottimismo di huarong, l'ottimismo delle slitte e delle cordate, l'ottimisimo di mr bee, l'ottimismo di fassone e mirabelli, l'ottimismo di elliot, l'ottimismo di leonardo, l'ottimismo di maldini e boban ci hanno portato dove siamo.
> Se non vogliamo affrontare la realtà, non affrontiamola e guardiamo da qualche altra parte dove non c'è il Milan. Ma almeno smettiamola di prenderci in giro. Almeno tra di noi!



Ibrahimovic pochi mesi fa diceva che il Milan era un disastro, tante parole e pochi fatti ecc. Una società che vuole rimanere andrebbe a prendere un 38enne in spregio alla linea giovani già impostata, peraltro un trentottenne che ha parlato malissimo di suddetta società? Per me no.

Infatti l’acquisto di Ibra l’ho accolto positivamente non dal punto di vista tecnico ma per ciò che significa, una fine del regno di Elliott. 

Nessuna proprietà, nessun management che è qui per restare, va a prendere un giocatore che:

1. Contraddice in toto la linea che ci si era prefissati.

2. Ha parlato malissimo dell’attuale management nonostante abbia sempre professato parole di stima per il Milan.



Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Secondo me però perdiamo di vista un punto focale. Eliott e' un fondo speculativo mentre Suning e' un colosso commerciale. Che interesse puo' mai avere Eliott a riportare il Milan a vincere se, come testimonia tutta la sua storia, il fondo americano rileva aziende in crisi rimettendole in sesto e facendoci un profitto? Io credo come te che Eliott vendera' quest' anno perché altrimenti tenere il Milan per loro diverrebbe anti economico. Se non vendessero al contrario mi stupirei.



Esatto.



Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Allora per chi tiferai? Cambi il nickname a F.C.Inter1907? Scusa la battuta, ma veramente non capisco lo scopo di certe prese di posizione.
> Se Elliott venderá ad Arnault parleremo di quel Milan che tu e altri desiderate. Nel frattempo é la mia squadra, la mia societá è rifiuto di credere che Zorro e Paolo non cerchino in ogni modo di fare il meglio per la nostra squadra.



Paolo e Zorro sono due dilettanti in buona Fede, fanno danni ma la colpa non è loro, è di chi chi li ha messi lì.

Se dai una Ferrari in mano ad un 14enne non puoi stupirti se poi va a schiantarsi.

È Elliott il cancro. Certo da Paolo e Zvone mi aspetterei le dimissioni, come gesto di umiltà, ma secondo me pure loro sanno che Elliott sta per andarsene.


----------



## Milanlove (9 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ibrahimovic pochi mesi fa diceva che il Milan era un disastro, tante parole e pochi fatti ecc. Una società che vuole rimanere andrebbe a prendere un 38enne in spregio alla linea giovani già impostata, peraltro un trentottenne che ha parlato malissimo di suddetta società? Per me no.



Sì vabbè.
Ibra è venuto perchè siamo l'unico club al mondo che gli ha offerto determinati soldi e la possibilità di vivere a Milano, giocare in un campionato "top" europeo in una squadra che si è chinata a 90 per un 39enne come neanche fossimo un club dell'arabia saudita. Oltretutto metà di questo club è nelle mani del procuratore di ibra.

Ma ragazzi, ma veramente... ma come siamo ridotti.


----------



## mil77 (9 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ma poi anche con tutta la competenza del mondo non basta. Togliete all’Inda i 227 milioni di euro di sponsor pompati da Suning (Elliott di sponsor non mette un euro nel Milan, nonostante la UEFA permetta alle società di pompare soldi nel club fino al 30% del fatturato) e vedi che fine avrebbe fatto l’Inda, tranquillo che il fatturato da oltre 400 milioni attuale e di andare in giro con Lukaker che bontà, Godin ecc se lo scorderebbe.



E pensa che nonostante questo fino ad oggi non solo non ha vinto nulla ma è arrivata la Max quarta sempre all'ultima giornata. E in questa stagione al momento ha già fallito un obbiettivo uscendo al girone di champion


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Gennaio 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> E pensa che nonostante questo fino ad oggi non solo non ha vinto nulla ma è arrivata la Max quarta sempre all'ultima giornata. E in questa stagione al momento ha già fallito un obbiettivo uscendo al girone di champion



Sono li da tre anni e quest’anno lotteranno per lo scudo fino alla fine, prima che arrivasse Suning come ricordato da Pitermilanista erano messi peggio di noi.

Appena sono arrivati hanno cominciato a migliorare, noi con Elliott siamo solo peggiorati. Anche la Juve usciva ai gironi con Gonde, lui non è uno da CL ma in campionato li fa lottare alla pari con una delle top 4/5 in Europa.


----------



## Milanlove (9 Gennaio 2020)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Secondo me però perdiamo di vista un punto focale. Eliott e' un fondo speculativo mentre Suning e' un colosso commerciale. Che interesse puo' mai avere Eliott a riportare il Milan a vincere se, come testimonia tutta la sua storia, il fondo americano rileva aziende in crisi rimettendole in sesto e facendoci un profitto? Io credo come te che Eliott vendera' quest' anno perché altrimenti tenere il Milan per loro diverrebbe anti economico. Se non vendessero al contrario mi stupirei.



e questo sarebbe il problema più grosso. Vendere al primo che passa e poi veramente diventi un torino o una fiorentina qualsiasi. Se fosse così, secondo me, saremmo a un passo dal baratro. Se devi vendere a tutti i costi, abbassi il prezzo. Con un prezzo alto ti può comprare solo un compratore miliardario. Con un prezzo basso ti può comprare sia il miliardario, sia una marea di Cairo, Preziosi, Ferrero, Lotito, Zamparini, Commisso, ecc, ecc.


----------



## Pit96 (9 Gennaio 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Borini regalato al Verona,Caldara all'Atalanta per prendere Kjaer. Stiamo per cedere Piatek per sostituirlo con Petagna.
> Trattiamo Politano,Viviano e Orsolini.
> A memoria neanche il cravattaro con le sue manfrine era arrivato a tanto.



Sarà la mazzata della giornata, ma a me sembra che il Milan stia morendo.
Sono molto preoccupato


----------



## Zenos (9 Gennaio 2020)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> L'Inter stava peggio di noi tre anni fa, ed è arrrivata dove è adesso (e a breve nella top 10 europea, continuando la crescita a questi ritmi) attraverso ciò che tu aborri tanto, ovvero una proprietà di enorme potenza economica che ha pompato le casse del club iniettando soldi propri, sotto forma di sponsorizzazioni di "terzi" e magheggi vari. Fatturato da 200 a 400 milioni in due anni, carta canta.
> 
> Di Elliott nemmeno parlo, perché se tu non ti rendi conto di chi siano, di chi stiano "coprendo" e quali interessi stiano difendendo, è un tuo problema.



.


----------



## Pitermilanista (9 Gennaio 2020)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Secondo me però perdiamo di vista un punto focale. Eliott e' un fondo speculativo mentre Suning e' un colosso commerciale. Che interesse puo' mai avere Eliott a riportare il Milan a vincere se, come testimonia tutta la sua storia, il fondo american*o rileva aziende in crisi rimettendole in sesto* e facendoci un profitto? Io credo come te che Eliott vendera' quest' anno perché altrimenti tenere il Milan per loro diverrebbe anti economico. Se non vendessero al contrario mi stupirei.



Non le rimette in sesto, le spolpa, azzerando le spese, tagliando con l'accetta maestranze e investimenti. Invece in questo caso, più unico che raro, sono riusciti ad aumentare un deficit annuo già mostruoso, battendo addirittura il record nella storia del calcio europeo. 150 milioni di rosso, record mondiale, lo ripeto.
Altro che rimettere in sesto. E altro che spolpare, come fanno sempre. 

Facciamoci una domanda e diamoci una risposta.


----------



## Zenos (9 Gennaio 2020)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Non le rimette in sesto, le spolpa, azzerando le spese, tagliando con l'accetta maestranze e investimenti. Invece in questo caso, più unico che raro, sono riusciti ad aumentare un deficit annuo già mostruoso, battendo addirittura il record nella storia del calcio europeo. 150 milioni di rosso, record mondiale, lo ripeto.
> Altro che rimettere in sesto. E altro che spolpare, come fanno sempre.
> 
> Facciamoci una domanda e diamoci una risposta.



Io le risposte le ho avute quando un cinese ha fatto saltare un banco da 800 milioni per soli 32 milioni. Rifiutando tra l'altro di vendere e recuperare l'investimento.


----------



## Tobi (9 Gennaio 2020)

E' palesemente l'effetto domino del dopo ibra-thiago + senatori exit.

Da quel momento possiamo dirlo, è cambiato tutto in peggio. Intralazzi con i procuratori, parametri 0, affari col genoa hanno portato la squadra ad uscire dal giro europeo con tanto di progressivo dei ricavi.
Parliamoci chiaro è dal campionato 2013 che non ci qualifichiamo alla champions.

7 anni compreso questo..
Nel mentre ci sono state 2 "presunte" cessioni a: Un cinese fake, con dirigenti 2 licenziati dell'inter, ed un fondo speculativo con 2 ex giocatori con 0 esperienza internazionale ed un AD che viene dall'Arsenal, squadra che non punta a vincere ma a fare plusvalenze.

Non ci sarà soluzione fin quando L'Arnault o l'arabo ricco di turno, semmai succederà, non acquisteranno l'AC Milan. 

Altri 5 anni cosi, e il nostro Appeal Storico sarà disintegrato, saremo AD ANDAR BENE la nuova fiorentina o il Torino che una volta ogni 10 anni beccano l'anno della vita.

Fin quando ci saranno questi al comando, speranze di risalita pari a 0


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Gennaio 2020)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Non le rimette in sesto, le spolpa, azzerando le spese, tagliando con l'accetta maestranze e investimenti. Invece in questo caso, più unico che raro, sono riusciti ad aumentare un deficit annuo già mostruoso, battendo addirittura il record nella storia del calcio europeo. 150 milioni di rosso, record mondiale, lo ripeto.
> Altro che rimettere in sesto. E altro che spolpare, come fanno sempre.
> 
> Facciamoci una domanda e diamoci una risposta.



No ma ci sono milanisti convinti che Elliott o Arnault sarebbe la stessa cosa....




Tobi ha scritto:


> E' palesemente l'effetto domino del dopo ibra-thiago + senatori exit.
> 
> Da quel momento possiamo dirlo, è cambiato tutto in peggio. Intralazzi con i procuratori, parametri 0, affari col genoa hanno portato la squadra ad uscire dal giro europeo con tanto di progressivo dei ricavi.
> Parliamoci chiaro è dal campionato 2013 che non ci qualifichiamo alla champions.
> ...



È così. Ma basta vedere la storia. E vedere i presidenti coi quali abbiamo vinto, non solo nel ventennio 1986-2007, ma anche nel ventennio 1950-1970 (l’altro ventennio di grande Milan, al contrario di quanto pensano alcuni che credono che il grande Milan sia esistito solo con Belluccone).

E basta vedere le proprietà che abbiamo avuto tra il 1973 e il 1986 e dal 2007 (con l’ultimo Belluccone che, in particolare dal 2012 in poi, è passato dall’essere il miglior presidente al peggior incubo che un tifoso potesse immaginare, per poi arrivare ai cinesi insolventi e ai cravattari americani).


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Gennaio 2020)

Stanno scappando tutti e stiamo tagliando clamorosamente i costi. Occhio che la squadra certe cose le vive e non sa gestirle.


----------



## Lineker10 (9 Gennaio 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Borini regalato al Verona,Caldara all'Atalanta per prendere Kjaer. Stiamo per cedere Piatek per sostituirlo con Petagna.
> Trattiamo Politano,Viviano e Orsolini.
> A memoria neanche il cravattaro con le sue manfrine era arrivato a tanto.



Allora, parlando dei fatti concreti, direi che è arrivato il diktat di ridurre i costi della rosa, senza compromessi. Tutti quelli che appesantiscono il bilancio verranno ceduti. TUTTI. Senza distinzioni o eccezioni. I rinnovi, con aumenti, sono tutti respinti. Si deve tornare ad avere un bilancio sostenibile, dove i costi siano in linea coi ricavi (in calo, peraltro). Sarà una mattanza, senza prigionieri.

Questo significa una cosa: Elliott non farà altri aumenti di bilancio. Quindi o si vende o si chiude. Questo è quanto succede in sostanza.
Parlo seriamente, se Elliott decide di non pareggiare di nuovo il bilancio a giugno la società dichiara fallimenti e si riparte dalla serie D. Questo è il regolamento.

Oppure, siccome siamo ottimisti, in fondo siamo sempre tifosi, all'orizzonte c'è un nuovo passaggio di proprietà e l'acquirente ha preteso come condizione proprio la presentazione di un bilancio sostenibile e una situazione più possibile pulita, in modo da poter impostare dalla prossima stagione una nuova strategia, praticamente da zero.

Dietro quello che vediamo, in ogni caso, indipendentemente che siamo ottimisti o meno, non ci sono ragioni tecniche, inutile cercarle.


----------



## Zenos (9 Gennaio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Allora, parlando dei fatti concreti, direi che è arrivato il diktat di ridurre i costi della rosa, senza compromessi. Tutti quelli che appesantiscono il bilancio verranno ceduti. TUTTI. Senza distinzioni o eccezioni. I rinnovi, con aumenti, sono tutti respinti. Si deve tornare ad avere un bilancio sostenibile, dove i costi siano in linea coi ricavi (in calo, peraltro). Sarà una mattanza, senza prigionieri.
> 
> Questo significa una cosa: Elliott non farà altri aumenti di bilancio. Quindi o si vende o si chiude. Questo è quanto succede in sostanza.
> Parlo seriamente, se Elliott decide di non pareggiare di nuovo il bilancio a giugno la società dichiara fallimenti e si riparte dalla serie D. Questo è il regolamento.
> ...



Non fa una grinza.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Gennaio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Allora, parlando dei fatti concreti, direi che è arrivato il diktat di ridurre i costi della rosa, senza compromessi. Tutti quelli che appesantiscono il bilancio verranno ceduti. TUTTI. Senza distinzioni o eccezioni. I rinnovi, con aumenti, sono tutti respinti. Si deve tornare ad avere un bilancio sostenibile, dove i costi siano in linea coi ricavi (in calo, peraltro). Sarà una mattanza, senza prigionieri.
> 
> Questo significa una cosa: Elliott non farà altri aumenti di bilancio. Quindi o si vende o si chiude. Questo è quanto succede in sostanza.
> Parlo seriamente, se Elliott decide di non pareggiare di nuovo il bilancio a giugno la società dichiara fallimenti e si riparte dalla serie D. Questo è il regolamento.
> ...



È così, per filo e per segno.


----------



## Lineker10 (9 Gennaio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Stanno scappando tutti e stiamo tagliando clamorosamente i costi. Occhio che la squadra certe cose le vive e non sa gestirle.



Certo, giustissimo quello che hai scritto. Infatti ribadisco che il rischio di essere risucchiati in zona retrocessione c'è. 40 punti non li abbiamo in tasca, andranno fatti.


----------



## folletto (9 Gennaio 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Borini regalato al Verona,Caldara all'Atalanta per prendere Kjaer. Stiamo per cedere Piatek per sostituirlo con Petagna.
> Trattiamo Politano,Viviano e Orsolini.
> A memoria neanche il cravattaro con le sue manfrine era arrivato a tanto.



Io non so di preciso cosa sta succedendo e vorrei essere sicuro (o quasi) come altri che si tratti di una "smobilitazione" pre - cessione ma vedo solo i frutti di una gestione societaria di gente a cui non frega nulla del Milan, da chi ha messo tanti soldi e ha vinto tanto per interessi personali fino alla proprietà attuale, vedo un disastro tortale e un futuro nerissimo e mi sento male per questi colori che amo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Gennaio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Certo, giustissimo quello che hai scritto. Infatti ribadisco che il rischio di essere risucchiati in zona retrocessione c'è. 40 punti non li abbiamo in tasca, andranno fatti.



Sui 40 punti sono relativamente ottimista, mancano 20 partite e basterebbe fare 5 vittorie e tre pareggi perdendo le restanti 12 per salvarsi. Credo che a questo minimo obiettivo possiamo arrivarci.

Ma il 2014/2015 dopo questa stagione verrà rivalutato, questo è certo.

Il 1996/1997 e il 1997/1998 non sono paragonabili, facemmo pochissimi punti ma era una squadra allo sbando nonostante i grandi nomi dopo otto anni vincendo l’impossibile, era una squadra a fine ciclo e che giocava in una serie A che era l’NBA, quella squadra li in questa Serie A arriverebbe terza/quarta senza problemi.

Questo Milan invece è nettamente peggiore di quello di Superpippo. E ancora di più di quello del 1981/1982. Quella squadra li, quella della retrocessione per meriti sportivi, sarebbe da zona UEFA in questo campionato.


----------



## gabri65 (9 Gennaio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Allora, parlando dei fatti concreti, direi che è arrivato il diktat di ridurre i costi della rosa, senza compromessi. Tutti quelli che appesantiscono il bilancio verranno ceduti. TUTTI. Senza distinzioni o eccezioni. I rinnovi, con aumenti, sono tutti respinti. Si deve tornare ad avere un bilancio sostenibile, dove i costi siano in linea coi ricavi (in calo, peraltro). Sarà una mattanza, senza prigionieri.
> 
> Questo significa una cosa: Elliott non farà altri aumenti di bilancio. Quindi o si vende o si chiude. Questo è quanto succede in sostanza.
> Parlo seriamente, se Elliott decide di non pareggiare di nuovo il bilancio a giugno la società dichiara fallimenti e si riparte dalla serie D. Questo è il regolamento.
> ...



Tutto sommato concordo.

Ci sarebbe una terza opzione, e cioè che queste manovre siano state fatte per permettere l'ingresso di Ibrahimovic, ma mi sembra forzata.

Non so quale è la migliore tra dichiarare fallimento e ripartire dalla serie D o cambiare proprietà, per come siamo messi. A meno che chi ci compra non sia l'equivalente dello sceicco, che pompa soldi e sponsor all'istante e ci risolleva in un paio di anni.

L'importante è chiudere con il passato, tirare una linea e dare una discontinuità netta. Addio a Silvio, cinesi, fondi sfondati, Scarone, Gazidis, personaggi strani nel CDA. Ma addio veramente. E' ormai necessario un repulist e ripartire da zero.


----------



## Now i'm here (9 Gennaio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Allora, parlando dei fatti concreti, direi che è arrivato il diktat di ridurre i costi della rosa, senza compromessi. Tutti quelli che appesantiscono il bilancio verranno ceduti. TUTTI. Senza distinzioni o eccezioni. I rinnovi, con aumenti, sono tutti respinti. Si deve tornare ad avere un bilancio sostenibile, dove i costi siano in linea coi ricavi (in calo, peraltro). Sarà una mattanza, senza prigionieri.
> 
> Questo significa una cosa: Elliott non farà altri aumenti di bilancio. Quindi o si vende o si chiude. Questo è quanto succede in sostanza.
> Parlo seriamente, se Elliott decide di non pareggiare di nuovo il bilancio a giugno la società dichiara fallimenti e si riparte dalla serie D. Questo è il regolamento.
> ...



e l'operazione ibra allora ? 

com'è che sta fretta di smantellare gli è venuta solo adesso ? 

a me sto fuggi-fuggi generale mette un pò di ansia, non capisco cosa sta succedendo. 
se ci devono far fare un'ulteriore agonia lunga anni, che portassero i libri in tribunale e chiudiamola qua, per carità.


----------



## diavolo (9 Gennaio 2020)

Succede che la fabbrica delle polpette non ha mai chiuso i battenti.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Gennaio 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Tutto sommato concordo.
> 
> Ci sarebbe una terza opzione, e cioè che queste manovre siano state fatte per permettere l'ingresso di Ibrahimovic, ma mi sembra forzata.
> 
> ...




Ripartire dalla Serie D sarebbe la parola fine definitiva su di noi, prima anche solo di tornare ad avere un fatturato di 180-200 milioni ci vorrebbero 10 anni, con le big europee che saranno nella Superlega e fattureranno miliardi di euro.

Diventeremmo nella migliore delle ipotesi una nuova Rometta o Lazietta.

Roba da mettere Milano a ferro e fuoco e sbronzarsi per settimane quando vinceremo lo scudetto ogni 30 anni grazie alla galassia di Cassiopea che si allinea con la Via Lattea. Mentre l’Inda sarà vicina alla terza stella e avrà alzato la quarta coppona, probabilmente, perculando il Torino di Milano.

A noi serve quello che hai scritto nel grassetto, che poi nonostante la reputazione da tirchi che hanno i cinesi è ciò che ha fatto Suning con l’Inda, tanto è vero che in tre anni li ha portati dalle stalle alle stelle. Suning in piccolo ha fatto per l’Inter ciò che gli sceicchi hanno fatto per il PSG. In piccolo, in altre misure, ma lo ha fatto.

Figuriamoci uno come il francese cosa potrebbe fare.


----------



## mil77 (9 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Sono li da tre anni e quest’anno lotteranno per lo scudo fino alla fine, prima che arrivasse Suning come ricordato da Pitermilanista erano messi peggio di noi.
> 
> Appena sono arrivati hanno cominciato a migliorare, noi con Elliott siamo solo peggiorati. Anche la Juve usciva ai gironi con Gonde, lui non è uno da CL ma in campionato li fa lottare alla pari con una delle top 4/5 in Europa.



Il problema è che se non Vinci qualcosa tutto quello che hai fatto è inutile...


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Gennaio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Comunque sta succedendo quello che indicavo qualche giorno fa.
> 
> Si sta cercando di liberarsi di quel peso ingestibile di tutti questi contratti sovradimensionati e ingestibili.
> 
> ...



questo è un ottimo modo per ripartire. dalla serie B.

bo se per qualcuno questo è il metodo buono per guadagnare anche economicamente io alzo le mani. liberarsi di caldara per prendere kjaer ti fa perdere economicamente. comunque, ancora una volta, il tempo sarà galantuomo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Gennaio 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Il problema è che se non Vinci qualcosa tutto quello che hai fatto è inutile...



Secondo me lo scudo possono vincerlo. Hanno anche bisogno di un po’ di fortuna perché il dislivello di forze è paragonabile a quello che c’era tra la Giuve 2011/2012 e il Milan 2011/2012, anzi forse in questo caso è perfino più marcato.



willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> questo è un ottimo modo per ripartire. dalla serie B.
> 
> bo se per qualcuno questo è il metodo buono per guadagnare anche economicamente io alzo le mani. liberarsi di caldara per prendere kjaer ti fa perdere economicamente. comunque, ancora una volta, il tempo sarà galantuomo.



Ahahahahahaha Serie B?

Io l’ho detto e lo ripeto, quest’anno ci salviamo comunque, ma dovesse rimanere Idiott altroché Serie B, tempo pochi anni e daremmo l’addio al calcio professionistico, forse questo non è chiaro.


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Gennaio 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Babbè ma fosse per Zosimo staremmo lì a scambiare (alla pari) Donnarumma con Sczzczzcezny per via dell'immenso risparmio che avremmo, che te lo dico a fà, è un Milan che può piacere tanto ai tifosi con la calcolatrice in mano, ma oggi sono riusciti a farlo adirare per un affare "molto poco" affare.



non credo, con questo metodo guarda i ricavi ed il bilancio dove sono. loro credono, sbagliano, ma niente... non cambiano.
e sarà sempre peggio. i tifosi ragionieri sono l'equivalente di quelli "evoluti" profetizzati dal gallinaccio.


----------



## gabri65 (9 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ripartire dalla Serie D sarebbe la parola fine definitiva su di noi, prima anche solo di tornare ad avere un fatturato di 180-200 milioni ci vorrebbero 10 anni, con le big europee che saranno nella Superlega e fattureranno miliardi di euro.
> 
> Diventeremmo nella migliore delle ipotesi una nuova Rometta o Lazietta.
> 
> ...



Appunto. Perché una proprietà "al risparmio", "manageriale", "devota al fpf" (oppure altri tycoon occasionali tipo Commisso o Pallotta) ci terrebbe ancora una volta nelle sabbie mobili e nell'agonia della mediocrità, facendoci consumare anni e anni, e che avrebbero l'unico effetto di sbiadire il ricordo e farci fare la fine del Torino, con tutto il rispetto. O viene qualcuno forte e determinato o niente. L'AC Milan 1899 non conosce mezze misure.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Gennaio 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Appunto. Perché una proprietà "al risparmio", "manageriale", "devota al fpf" (oppure altri tycoon occasionali tipo Commisso o Pallotta) ci terrebbe ancora una volta nelle sabbie mobili e nell'agonia della mediocrità, facendoci consumare anni e anni, e che avrebbero l'unico effetto di sbiadire il ricordo e farci fare la fine del Torino, con tutto il rispetto O viene qualcuno forte e determinato o niente. L'AC Milan 1899 non conosce mezze misure.



Perfetto, è esattamente così. Il Milan è una Ferrari, per quanto scassata, o spendi soldi come si deve per ripararla oppure se pensi di usarla per andare a fare la spesa, tenendola sempre in prima, finisci col fondere il motore e poi è da buttare. 

Oh, il Diavolo mica può stare nel Limbo, altrimenti che Diavolo è?

Il Diavolo o riconquista il Paradiso perduto o viene scagliato nel più profondo degli inferi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Gennaio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Allora, parlando dei fatti concreti, direi che è arrivato il diktat di ridurre i costi della rosa, senza compromessi. Tutti quelli che appesantiscono il bilancio verranno ceduti. TUTTI. Senza distinzioni o eccezioni. I rinnovi, con aumenti, sono tutti respinti. Si deve tornare ad avere un bilancio sostenibile, dove i costi siano in linea coi ricavi (in calo, peraltro). Sarà una mattanza, senza prigionieri.
> 
> Questo significa una cosa: Elliott non farà altri aumenti di bilancio. Quindi o si vende o si chiude. Questo è quanto succede in sostanza.
> Parlo seriamente, se Elliott decide di non pareggiare di nuovo il bilancio a giugno la società dichiara fallimenti e si riparte dalla serie D. Questo è il regolamento.
> ...



bravo.

comunque contino a non capire perchè una società nuova preferisce iniziare da 0/10 invece che da 2/10. 
peggiorare la situazione volontariamente lo vedo poco sensato.


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Gennaio 2020)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> e l'operazione ibra allora ?
> 
> com'è che sta fretta di smantellare gli è venuta solo adesso ?
> 
> ...



ibra... probabilmente con raiola gli torna lo stipendio in tasca... a berlusconi...


----------



## Raryof (9 Gennaio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> bravo.
> 
> comunque contino a non capire perchè una società nuova preferisce iniziare da 0/10 invece che da 2/10.
> peggiorare la situazione volontariamente lo vedo poco sensato.



Perché non c'è niente da salvare, ciò che fanno ora sarebbe il lavoro di quelli che verranno dopo, né più né meno.
Ci sono dei costi spropositati per la situazione che stiamo affrontando e visto che non abbiamo più nulla da perdere tanto vale fare un bel repulisti senza guardare in faccia a nessuno.
Questa strategia ha un senso solo se i nuovi acquisti, sostituti, non saranno dello stesso livello o di livello ancora più infimo, di fatto è tassativo evitare giocatori di provincia che verrebbero a prendere 1,3-1,4 pippi l'anno se poi non posso più piazzarli proprio in provincia. Ibra al posto di Piatek ci sta, diciamolo, ma non ci sta l'acquisto di Kjaer a meno che non arrivi in prestito, stessa cosa vale per Politano.
Allora che fare? semplice, PRESTITI, come fece l'Inter nel 2018, prestiti, cessioni, risoluzioni, quel che sia, di tutto pur di diminuire i costi e non avere poi dei pesi in futuro o giocatori che non se ne vogliono andare.
Ma io continuo a pensare che qualche plusvalenza la dovranno fare per forza, non si scappa.


----------



## sunburn (9 Gennaio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Allora, parlando dei fatti concreti, direi che è arrivato il diktat di ridurre i costi della rosa, senza compromessi. Tutti quelli che appesantiscono il bilancio verranno ceduti. TUTTI. Senza distinzioni o eccezioni. I rinnovi, con aumenti, sono tutti respinti. Si deve tornare ad avere un bilancio sostenibile, dove i costi siano in linea coi ricavi (in calo, peraltro). Sarà una mattanza, senza prigionieri.
> 
> Questo significa una cosa: Elliott non farà altri aumenti di bilancio. Quindi o si vende o si chiude. Questo è quanto succede in sostanza.
> Parlo seriamente, se Elliott decide di non pareggiare di nuovo il bilancio a giugno la società dichiara fallimenti e si riparte dalla serie D. Questo è il regolamento.
> ...


L’ipotesi fallimento non è verosimile perché non conviene a nessuno, né a Elliott né al sistema calcio italiano in generale.


----------



## First93 (9 Gennaio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Allora, parlando dei fatti concreti, direi che è arrivato il diktat di ridurre i costi della rosa, senza compromessi. Tutti quelli che appesantiscono il bilancio verranno ceduti. TUTTI. Senza distinzioni o eccezioni. I rinnovi, con aumenti, sono tutti respinti. Si deve tornare ad avere un bilancio sostenibile, dove i costi siano in linea coi ricavi (in calo, peraltro). Sarà una mattanza, senza prigionieri.
> 
> Questo significa una cosa: Elliott non farà altri aumenti di bilancio. Quindi o si vende o si chiude. Questo è quanto succede in sostanza.
> Parlo seriamente, se Elliott decide di non pareggiare di nuovo il bilancio a giugno la società dichiara fallimenti e si riparte dalla serie D. Questo è il regolamento.
> ...



Ti sei dimenticato di dire che hanno preso Ibra per tenere buona la piazza, per il resto tutto esatto. Vedremo quello che succederà...


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Gennaio 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Perché non c'è niente da salvare, ciò che fanno ora sarebbe il lavoro di quelli che verranno dopo, né più né meno.
> Ci sono dei costi spropositati per la situazione che stiamo affrontando e visto che non abbiamo più nulla da perdere tanto vale fare un bel repulisti senza guardare in faccia a nessuno.
> Questa strategia ha un senso solo se i nuovi acquisti, sostituti, non saranno dello stesso livello o di livello ancora più infimo, di fatto è tassativo evitare giocatori di provincia che verrebbero a prendere 1,3-1,4 pippi l'anno se poi non posso più piazzarli proprio in provincia. Ibra al posto di Piatek ci sta, diciamolo, ma non ci sta l'acquisto di Kjaer a meno che non arrivi in prestito, stessa cosa vale per Politano.
> Allora che fare? semplice, PRESTITI, come fece l'Inter nel 2018, prestiti, cessioni, risoluzioni, quel che sia, di tutto pur di diminuire i costi e non avere poi dei pesi in futuro o giocatori che non se ne vogliono andare.
> Ma io continuo a pensare che qualche plusvalenza la dovranno fare per forza, non si scappa.



be se guardi al futuro è meglio piatek di ibra perchè costa meno e non è in sedia a rotelle, ed è meglio caldara di kjaer perchè nel 5% dei casi può diventare un calciatore, mentre kjaer proprio non ha speranze.
thohir prima di vendere ha smantellato in questo modo? non mi pare.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Gennaio 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> L’ipotesi fallimento non è verosimile perché non conviene a nessuno, né a Elliott né al sistema calcio italiano in generale.



Occhio che al “sistema Italia” del Milan frega il giusto. Basti vedere la differenza di trattamento quando si parla dello stadio, con i gobbi che hanno avuto i tappeti srotolati e noi ogni ostacolo possibile.

Il Milan, nonostante abbia un palmares inferiore solo a quello del Real, non è mai stato una delle “squadre del potere”, come Real, Bayern e Juve, quelle squadre che devono vincere o comunque essere lì lì per forza.



willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> be se guardi al futuro è meglio piatek di ibra perchè costa meno e non è in sedia a rotelle, ed è meglio caldara di kjaer perchè nel 5% dei casi può diventare un calciatore, mentre kjaer proprio non ha speranze.
> thohir prima di vendere ha smantellato in questo modo? non mi pare.



Piatek meglio di Ibra manco quando Ibra avrà 49 anni.


----------



## sunburn (9 Gennaio 2020)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> e l'operazione ibra allora ?
> 
> com'è che sta fretta di smantellare gli è venuta solo adesso ?
> 
> ...


Ma quali fuggi-fuggi generale? Abbiamo dato via Borini e Caldara. Forse partirà anche Reina. Stiamo parlando di tre che insieme, a metà stagione, hanno collezionato tre presenze per un totale di 142 minuti... Eddai!
Poi son d’accordo che le prospettive sportive siano deprimenti. Ma quello già da inizio stagione. Nello specifico da quando abbiamo accettato di non partecipare alle coppe.


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Gennaio 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> L’ipotesi fallimento non è verosimile perché non conviene a nessuno, né a Elliott né al sistema calcio italiano in generale.



conviene a berlusconi, ed il sistema calcio se ne sbatte... anzi...

guarda prima di oggi non credevo di arrivare davvero a pensare che il fallimento fosse un'ipotesi possibile ed anche così vicina. se a questo gli gira ci fa fallire. poi ci pensa berlusconi a ripartire da zero. troppo sporca forse ma mica impossibile


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Piatek meglio di Ibra manco quando Ibra avrà 49 anni.



piatek economicamente è meglio di ibra. su questo non si discute


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Gennaio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> piatek economicamente è meglio di ibra. su questo non si discute



Questo si, infatti da quel punto di vista è una mossa che non ha senso.

Come non ha senso prendere uno che mesi fa ti ha insultato dicendo che al Milan c’è gente che dovrebbe essere da altre parti, colpendo l’attuale proprietà (visto che del Milan in se ha sempre parlato bene, anche tre anni fa diceva che il Milan era il club più grande nel quale era stato, il suo bersaglio era l’attuale proprietà e l’attuale management).

Per questo dicevo che l’acquisto di Ibra è importante per ciò che significa, per me quello è il segnale maggiore che indica che Elio sta per andarsene, altrimenti non sarebbe passato dalla linea “no under 25” a “prendiamo un 38enne”, nè avrebbe preso uno che ha parlato male dell’attuale management milanista.

Per me Ibra sa benissimo che stiamo per cambiare e vorrà essere ricordato come uno dei pionieri del Milan che verrà, anche se ci sarà solo il primo anno.


----------



## sunburn (9 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Occhio che al “sistema Italia” del Milan frega il giusto. Basti vedere la differenza di trattamento quando si parla dello stadio, con i gobbi che hanno avuto i tappeti srotolati e noi ogni ostacolo possibile.
> 
> Il Milan, nonostante abbia un palmares inferiore solo a quello del Real, non è mai stato una delle “squadre del potere”, come Real, Bayern e Juve, quelle squadre che devono vincere o comunque essere lì lì per forza


Però dai, addirittura il fallimento... Sarebbe un grave danno.
In ogni caso penso che Singer tra 0 euro e 300/400 milioni preferisca la seconda. Piuttosto che perdere tutto, ci vende a meno di quello che sperava.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Gennaio 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Però dai, addirittura il fallimento... Sarebbe un grave danno.
> In ogni caso penso che Singer tra 0 euro e 300/400 milioni preferisca la seconda. Piuttosto che perdere tutto, ci vende a meno di quello che sperava.



Infatti è anche per quello che sono convintissimo che sia in dirittura d’arrivo, la cessione. Continuasse a tenerci arriveremmo a valere molto meno, meglio che non faccia tante storie sui soldi offerti dal francese.


----------



## sunburn (9 Gennaio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> conviene a berlusconi, ed il sistema calcio se ne sbatte... anzi...
> 
> guarda prima di oggi non credevo di arrivare davvero a pensare che il fallimento fosse un'ipotesi possibile ed anche così vicina. se a questo gli gira ci fa fallire. poi ci pensa berlusconi a ripartire da zero. troppo sporca forse ma mica impossibile


Naaah! Sono i ballo centinaia di milioni di euro. A nessuno piace buttare soldi. 
Il peggio che può succederci è di ritrovarci invischiati nella lotta salvezza(ma non credo succederà).


----------



## Lambro (9 Gennaio 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma quali fuggi-fuggi generale? Abbiamo dato via Borini e Caldara. Forse partirà anche Reina. Stiamo parlando di tre che insieme, a metà stagione, hanno collezionato tre presenze per un totale di 142 minuti... Eddai!
> Poi son d’accordo che le prospettive sportive siano deprimenti. Ma quello già da inizio stagione. Nello specifico da quando abbiamo accettato di non partecipare alle coppe.



Si parla anche di Piatek e ci sono voci su Paquetà, vedremo a fine mercato.
Valli a capire i tifosi, fino a ieri tutti a dire via qui via la basta qui basta la, poi appena li vendono son tutti disperati.
E' proprio vero che il tifo non ha ragione nè cognizione.
Caldara non gioca una partita da 2 anni.
Spiace molto perderlo poi a queste cifre, ma non c'era nessun altro in Italia disposto a ricomprarlo, ingaggio da 4.4mln lordi e zero certezze di tornare a posto, questo avran valutato.
Borini brava persona ma medioman insultato da tutti in quasi tutte le partite giocate nella sua storia milanista, a parte quando montella disperato lo mise a fare il terzino dove figurò discretamente in quasi tutte le partite.
Reina che te lo dico a fare.
Piatek insultato da tutti ,per colpe sue e non sue chiariamolo, ma se trovi una squadra che ti da un trentello è da vendere immediatamente, su sky si parlava del Tottenham che deve sostituire Keane rotto x tutta la stagione, credo sia nell'interesse di entrambi.
Paquetà sappiamo tutti che ha buone capacità tecniche, però da quando è in Italia ha messo su un numero ridicolo di gol e assist, certo gioca poco ma quando gioca raramente ti fa' pensare che sarebbe stato giusto tenerlo in campo o metterlo titolare.


----------



## sunburn (9 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Infatti è anche per quello che sono convintissimo che sia in dirittura d’arrivo, la cessione. Continuasse a tenerci arriveremmo a valere molto meno, meglio che non faccia tante storie sui soldi offerti dal francese.


Ma quello me lo auguro. Anche se sono molto scettico.
Di questa offerta se ne parla da settembre. Nel frattempo LVMH ha fatto in tempo a comprarsi Tiffany per 15 miliardi. E sta ancora a trattare per 50 milioni più, 50 milioni meno per noi? Boh, mi sembra inverosimile.


----------



## Jino (9 Gennaio 2020)

Se il Milan è dodicesimo, nonostante folli costi di gestione, credavate in una stagione senza più obiettivi non ci sarebbe stata una mezza rivoluzione?!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Gennaio 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma quello me lo auguro. Anche se sono molto scettico.
> Di questa offerta se ne parla da settembre. Nel frattempo LVMH ha fatto in tempo a comprarsi Tiffany per 15 miliardi. E sta ancora a trattare per 50 milioni più, 50 milioni meno per noi? Boh, mi sembra inverosimile.




Erano 500 milioni più, 500 milioni meno. 

Come ho detto non escludo che Arnault possa essere la copertura per un altro nome, ma che Elliott stia vendendo, di quello sono sicuro al 102%.


----------



## Jino (9 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Erano 500 milioni più, 500 milioni meno.
> 
> Come ho detto non escludo che Arnault possa essere la copertura per un altro nome, ma che Elliott stia vendendo, di quello sono sicuro al 102%.



Magari Arnault entra come main sponsor, al posto di Emirates....tutto li...a nessuno ha mai balenato questa cosa per la testa? Il Milan con lo sponsor LV sulla maglietta, stop.


----------



## Wetter (9 Gennaio 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Si parla anche di Piatek e ci sono voci su Paquetà, vedremo a fine mercato.
> Valli a capire i tifosi, fino a ieri tutti a dire via qui via la basta qui basta la, poi appena li vendono son tutti disperati.
> E' proprio vero che il tifo non ha ragione nè cognizione.
> Caldara non gioca una partita da 2 anni.
> ...



90 minuti di applausi.
Leggo di smobilitazione,di fuggi fuggi generale.Io invece vedo solo un voler iniziare a tagliare i rami secchi,le mele marce che contribuiscono a rendere il bilancio del milan un disastro e allo stesso tempo garantiscono lo zero assoluto sotto il punto di vista delle prestazioni sportive.
Borini costa 2.5 a stagione,ci da qualcosa dal punto di vista sportivo?No,allora via!
Lo stesso per Caldara,lo stesso per Reina...spero che a breve si faccia lo stesso per Kessie,Suso,Rodriguez e Biglia.


----------



## uolfetto (9 Gennaio 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma quali fuggi-fuggi generale? Abbiamo dato via Borini e Caldara. Forse partirà anche Reina. Stiamo parlando di tre che insieme, a metà stagione, hanno collezionato tre presenze per un totale di 142 minuti... Eddai!
> Poi son d’accordo che le prospettive sportive siano deprimenti. Ma quello già da inizio stagione. Nello specifico da quando abbiamo accettato di non partecipare alle coppe.



incredibile che tutti stanno diventanto isterici per queste eventuali cessioni quando sono due anni che facciamo solo disastri sul mercato uno dietro l'altro e venivamo già dai disastri delka proprietà precedente. e tutti sboccano adesso per 4 disperati... lol


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Gennaio 2020)

Jino ha scritto:


> Magari Arnault entra come main sponsor, al posto di Emirates....tutto li...a nessuno ha mai balenato questa cosa per la testa? Il Milan con lo sponsor LV sulla maglietta, stop.



Mi sembrerebbe assurdo tutto questo rumore per una cosa simile.

Inoltre non vedo perché Arnault dovrebbe voler sponsorizzare una squadra barzelletta che fa sembrare la prima Inter di Moratti una squadra leggendaria.

Più facile che sia Arnault a rilevare la società.

Tra parentesi sarebbe anche un abbinamento perfetto:

1. Il secondo uomo più ricco al mondo che prende il secondo club più prestigioso al mondo.

2. Il re della moda che prende la prima squadra (per nascita, trofei importanti vinti, tifosi, blasone) della capitale italiana della moda.

Un matrimonio che s’ha da fare più di questo non riesco ad immaginarlo.


----------



## bmb (9 Gennaio 2020)

3 invisibili.


----------



## Raryof (9 Gennaio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> be se guardi al futuro è meglio piatek di ibra perchè costa meno e non è in sedia a rotelle, ed è meglio caldara di kjaer perchè nel 5% dei casi può diventare un calciatore, mentre kjaer proprio non ha speranze.
> thohir prima di vendere ha smantellato in questo modo? non mi pare.



Il nostro futuro si deciderà tra 4-5 mesi, il nostro futuro è rappresentato dai prossimi mesi, non anni, mesi.
Ad oggi meglio Ibra, meglio i prestiti e soprattutto meglio non progettare niente per il futuro perché questa proprietà, questi dirigenti e il 99% degli interpreti che interpretano male il gioco del calcio vestendo uno sbiaditissimo rossonero non hanno futuro qui.


----------



## Rivera10 (9 Gennaio 2020)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Non le rimette in sesto, le spolpa, azzerando le spese, tagliando con l'accetta maestranze e investimenti. Invece in questo caso, più unico che raro, sono riusciti ad aumentare un deficit annuo già mostruoso, battendo addirittura il record nella storia del calcio europeo. 150 milioni di rosso, record mondiale, lo ripeto.
> Altro che rimettere in sesto. E altro che spolpare, come fanno sempre.
> 
> Facciamoci una domanda e diamoci una risposta.



E allora questo enorme Gordon Gekko della situazione cosa fa? Non siamo mica una compagnia area di cui puoi vendere Hangar, rotte e aerei. Siamo una squadra di calcio da metà classifica che nemmeno vendendo i migliori genererebbe un profitto rilevante.Va bene porsi delle domande ma anche darsi risposte sensate non sarebbe male.


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Gennaio 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Naaah! Sono i ballo centinaia di milioni di euro. A nessuno piace buttare soldi.
> Il peggio che può succederci è di ritrovarci invischiati nella lotta salvezza(ma non credo succederà).



se succede gli tornano per vie traverse. io ormai le penso tutte


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Gennaio 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Il nostro futuro si deciderà tra 4-5 mesi, il nostro futuro è rappresentato dai prossimi mesi, non anni, mesi.
> Ad oggi meglio Ibra, meglio i prestiti e soprattutto meglio non progettare niente per il futuro perché questa proprietà, questi dirigenti e il 99% degli interpreti che interpretano male il gioco del calcio vestendo uno sbiaditissimo rossonero non hanno futuro qui.



no questo discorso non ha senso. allora compri messi per 5 mesi, se il futuro non esiste.
con questo discorso siamo dive siamo. l'uovo oggi e non la gallina domani.

qua c'è un sacco di gente che dice "eh per 3 scappati di casa" ma non capisce la portata di quel che sta succedendo


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Gennaio 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Mi sa che sono arrivate le bollette di luce e gas a Casa Milan. E anche le fatture del fabbro per le porte distrutte dalla balistica del turco.
> 
> C'era da aspettarselo, non sono stupito. Ci siamo voluti illudere, ma io credo che i messaggi della proprietà erano chiari, e queste operazioni secondo me portano il marchio del commercialista sudafricano, che forse sta cominciando a sforbiciare in quà e in là dopo aver concesso Ibrahimovic.



Temo tu abbia ragione....i conti sono drammatici, Elliott dopo aver visto che le "spese pazze" consesso hanno prodotto risultati imbarazzanti sul campo ha chiuso i rubinetti e detto che non ripianerà altri buchi da 100 milioni.

Hanno concesso Ibra sperando che garantisca la salvezza..
Perché qua, con ste operazioni, la salvezza torna un tema attuale..

Attenzione poi che questo ridimensionamento significa che di certo perderemo a zero pure Donnarumma che non rinnoverà mai


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Gennaio 2020)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> E allora questo enorme Gordon Gekko della situazione cosa fa? Non siamo mica una compagnia area di cui puoi vendere Hangar, rotte e aerei. Siamo una squadra di calcio da metà classifica che nemmeno vendendo i migliori genererebbe un profitto rilevante.Va bene porsi delle domande ma anche darsi risposte sensate non sarebbe male.



Credo il ragionamento, se escludiamo la cessione, possa essere questo: siamo un club da metà classifica? Allora dobbiamo esserlo al 100% quindi monte ingaggi dimezzato e rosa di gente senza alcun blasone o presunto tale..
Livello fiorentina anche nei conti, non solo sul campo

I dirigenti più pagati del pianeta però mi chiedo se non cozzino un po' con questo schema...


----------



## Zenos (10 Gennaio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Credo il ragionamento, se escludiamo la cessione, possa essere questo: siamo un club da metà classifica? Allora dobbiamo esserlo al 100% quindi monte ingaggi dimezzato e rosa di gente senza alcun blasone o presunto tale..
> Livello fiorentina anche nei conti, non solo sul campo
> 
> I dirigenti più pagati del pianeta però mi chiedo se non cozzino un po' con questo schema...



Altra chiave di lettura plausibilissima...altro che Luis Vuitton...


----------



## sunburn (10 Gennaio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Credo il ragionamento, se escludiamo la cessione, possa essere questo: siamo un club da metà classifica? Allora dobbiamo esserlo al 100% quindi monte ingaggi dimezzato e rosa di gente senza alcun blasone o presunto tale..
> Livello fiorentina anche nei conti, non solo sul campo
> 
> I dirigenti più pagati del pianeta però mi chiedo se non cozzino un po' con questo schema...


Può essere. Però bisogna dire che se dai via Borini-Caldara-Reina-Piatek e prendi Kjær-Politano-Viviano-Ibra risparmi qualcosa, ma non penso sia un risparmio di chissà quanto(soprattutto se davvero paghiamo parte dello stipendio di Caldara).
Il vero taglio del monte ingaggi lo faremo con la cessione dei due Donnarumma.


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Gennaio 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Può essere. Però bisogna dire che se dai via Borini-Caldara-Reina-Piatek e prendi Kjær-Politano-Viviano-Ibra risparmi qualcosa, ma non penso sia un risparmio di chissà quanto(soprattutto se davvero paghiamo parte dello stipendio di Caldara).
> Il vero taglio del monte ingaggi lo faremo con la cessione dei due Donnarumma.



Borini - 4; Caldara -4; Reina -6; Piontec -3,5

quelli che mettiamo dentro inoltre sono tutti prestiti quindi a Giugno il monte ingaggi sarà pulito..aggiungici appunto che anche Sugo e Donnarumma andranno via (anche se temo li perderemo a zero)


----------



## Zosimo2410 (10 Gennaio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Credo il ragionamento, se escludiamo la cessione, possa essere questo: siamo un club da metà classifica? Allora dobbiamo esserlo al 100% quindi monte ingaggi dimezzato e rosa di gente senza alcun blasone o presunto tale..
> Livello fiorentina anche nei conti, non solo sul campo
> 
> I dirigenti più pagati del pianeta però mi chiedo se non cozzino un po' con questo schema...



Beh, in parte è così ma visto in questa maniera:

Se devo avere una squadra che non mi garantisce una rapida risalita nelle coppe, cosa che mi garantirebbe un aumento dei ricavi, allora devo avere una squadra che costa quello che ricavo.

Non posso spendere 300, ricavare 200, e avere la classifica delle squadre che spendono 100.

Se ricavo 200, che si spenda 200 e si cerchi di fare meglio di chi spende 100.

Direi che 2 anni a spendere 300 (impegni di spesa presi da altri) per rendere da 100 direi che alla proprietà sono bastati.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (10 Gennaio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Borini - 4; Caldara -4; Reina -6; Piontec -3,5
> 
> quelli che mettiamo dentro inoltre sono tutti prestiti quindi a Giugno il monte ingaggi sarà pulito..aggiungici appunto che anche Sugo e Donnarumma andranno via (anche se temo li perderemo a zero)



In verità a Bilancio:

Borini -6,46 (all'anno, 6 mesi la metà)
Caldara -4,07 (all'anno se no paghiamo parte di questi 4 , in 6 mesi la metà o meno)
Reina -6,55 (all'anno, ma minusvalenza di 1,5 milioni)
Piatek -11,01 (all'anno. più, se venduto a 30, una plusvalenza di 2,7 milioni)

Sono 28 milioni in meno a bilancio.

Teniamo conto che tutti i 5 acquisti di quest anno costano 26,9 milioni e si capisce che margine di manovra generano, qualcosa come 80-90 milioni con 6-6,5 milioni di stipendio netto complessivo.


----------



## diavolo (10 Gennaio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Beh, in parte è così ma visto in questa maniera:
> 
> Se devo avere una squadra che non mi garantisce una rapida risalita nelle coppe, cosa che mi garantirebbe un aumento dei ricavi, allora devo avere una squadra che costa quello che ricavo.
> 
> ...



La colpa non sarà mica di chi questi soldi li sta bruciando e di chi non ha aumentato di un centesimo i ricavi?


----------



## nybreath (10 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Per me Ibra sa benissimo che stiamo per cambiare e vorrà essere ricordato come uno dei pionieri del Milan che verrà, anche se ci sarà solo il primo anno.



Ibra è stato preso perchè sapevano benissimo avrebbero fatto un mercato ampiamente deludente, e serviva qualcuno che quando si alza dalla panchina a fare il riscaldamento fa eccitare i tifosi, poco importa cosa fa in campo. Che ibra sia qui perchè sappia qualcosa della vendita della proprietà per me ha poco senso, uno perchè non vedo perchè dovrebbero dire a ibra cosa succede in proprietà, due perchè lui qua sta al max un annetto scarso, che se ne frega di cosa succede al milan nei prossimi anni.

Secondo me stiamo per vedere per la prima volta veramente come lavora Gazidis, una serie di operazioni che economicamente sono vantaggiose ma in campo ti portano a niente, alla fine per me maldini e boban rimangono due facciate che poco significato hanno nella gestione nel bene e nel male.


----------



## Zenos (10 Gennaio 2020)

diavolo ha scritto:


> La colpa non sarà mica di chi questi soldi li sta bruciando e di chi non ha aumentato di un centesimo i ricavi?



Dalla regia mi dicono invece che han fatto miracoli...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (10 Gennaio 2020)

diavolo ha scritto:


> La colpa non sarà mica di chi questi soldi li sta bruciando e di chi non ha aumentato di un centesimo i ricavi?



La,proprietá per due anni ha garantito la copertura di perdite per una societá che spendeva 350 e ricavava 220. Nella speranza che qualificandosi per le coppe, arrivando davanti a squadre che spendevano 180, si potessero aumentare i ricavi.

La nostra parte tecnica non aveva 100 milioni di extra-budget rispetto alle rivali per arrivargli davanti. Questo per due anni ha garantito la proprietá.

Ma a causa degli sprechi, in gran parte ereditati, ma in parte colpevolmente sostituiti con altri sprechi questi extra-budget sono stati buttati nel wc.

Poi si potevano mettere nel wc anche altri 30 milioni di sponsorizzazioni fittizie.... non so quanto sarebbe cambiato.

Il problema é bonificare questo sciupio intrinseco che abbiamo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Gennaio 2020)

diavolo ha scritto:


> La colpa non sarà mica di chi questi soldi li sta bruciando e di chi non ha aumentato di un centesimo i ricavi?



Si ma i ricavi se finisci regolarmente a metà classifica come li aumenti?
Oggi nessuno è interessato a sponsorizzare questo Milan


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Gennaio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Beh, in parte è così ma visto in questa maniera:
> 
> Se devo avere una squadra che non mi garantisce una rapida risalita nelle coppe, cosa che mi garantirebbe un aumento dei ricavi, allora devo avere una squadra che costa quello che ricavo.
> 
> ...



Credo sia così


----------



## Zenos (10 Gennaio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> La,proprietá per due anni ha garantito la copertura di perdite per una societá che spendeva 350 e ricavava 220. Nella speranza che qualificandosi per le coppe, arrivando davanti a squadre che spendevano 180, si potessero aumentare i ricavi.
> 
> La nostra parte tecnica non aveva 100 milioni di extra-budget rispetto alle rivali per arrivargli davanti. Questo per due anni ha garantito la proprietá.
> 
> ...



Qui mi dai ragione sui danni che han fatto. Nell'altro post mi parli di miracoli della dirigenza.Bipolarismo o lasci aperto l'account e si collega tuo fratello?


----------



## diavolo (10 Gennaio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si ma i ricavi se finisci regolarmente a metà classifica come li aumenti?
> Oggi nessuno è interessato a sponsorizzare questo Milan



Questa è un'ottima domanda che andrebbe girata al CEO più pagato d'Europa.


----------



## Zenos (10 Gennaio 2020)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Questa è un'ottima domanda che andrebbe girata al CEO più pagato d'Europa.



Razzista!


----------



## Zosimo2410 (10 Gennaio 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Qui mi dai ragione sui danni che han fatto. Nell'altro post mi parli di miracoli della dirigenza.Bipolarismo o lasci aperto l'account e si collega tuo fratello?



I grossi danni di replacememt li ha fatti Leonardo (anche sfortunatamente in alcuni casi) quando Gazidis non c’era.

Via Bonucci (ok), ma dentro Higuian (36 milioni l’anno) e Caldara (11 milioni l’anno per vederlo 3 anni tra infermeria e Bergamo...)
Via Bacca (ok) ma dentro Castillejo (6,5 milioni l’anno per guardare Suso)
Via Lapadula (era giá via in veirtá) dentro Laxalt (altri 6,5 milioni non usati al top).
22 milioni l’anno da investire sul mercato invernale, dentro Paquetá e Piatek, ok, bene , ma alla lunga non benissimo.

Insomma... 82 milioni l’anno quasi a vuoto...

La situazione era arrivata messa malissimo da Galliani, affossata da Mirabelli e provando a rimediare, Leo ha fatto ancora piú danni.

Alla fine serve qualcuno che fermi questa giostra impazzita.

I 30 milioni totali spesi quest anno da Boba e Maldini , una briciola rispetto ai predecessori, sono saltati sicuramente meglio utilizzati.


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Gennaio 2020)

Stiamo facendo nè più nè meno quello che fa sistematicamente il genoa a gennaio : con la salvezza in tasca o quasi abbattiamo i costi.


----------



## gabri65 (10 Gennaio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> I grossi danni di replacememt li ha fatti Leonardo (anche sfortunatamente in alcuni casi) quando Gazidis non c’era.
> 
> Via Bonucci (ok), ma dentro Higuian (36 milioni l’anno) e Caldara (11 milioni l’anno per vederlo 3 anni tra infermeria e Bergamo...)
> Via Bacca (ok) ma dentro Castillejo (6,5 milioni l’anno per guardare Suso)
> ...



Ancora con Leonardo, via ...

Se a Leonardo facevano completare l'opera, magari avrebbe condotto ancora un paio di acquisti, quelli necessari per riassestare la rosa, e sarebbero stati magari fondamentali, insieme ad un cambio di allenatore. Se dopo Bakayoko prendevamo qualche altro elemento di rinforzo e in panchina si piazzava uno decente, staremmo parlando di altre cose. Invece abbiamo visto benissimo come è andata. A ben vedere è dalla partenza di Leonardo che c'è stato un avvitamento in negativo di tutto il club.

Certo, ha commesso tanti errori, mica lo ritengo un padreterno. Ma aveva capito che bisognava osare, piuttosto che navigare con il pressappochismo. Avrebbe speso tanto, ma i risultati sarebbero arrivati, insieme agli sponsor, e magari riprendevamo i soldi piano piano, se adesso eravamo in zona CL consolidati le cose forse sarebbero ben diverse.

L'entusiasmo e i risultati fanno miracoli. Forse è stata un'ennesima sliding door mancata.


----------



## Milo (10 Gennaio 2020)

L’unica cosa che mi può venire in mente da queste scellerate operazioni è stiamo davvero per vendere la società e magari il fondo vuole recuperare anche qualcosina da queste cessioni sulle perdite che hanno riscontrato.

Se invece sono convinti di quelli che stanno facendo sono da arresto


----------



## hiei87 (10 Gennaio 2020)

Improvvisazione e incompetenza. Succede questo, inutile stare a fare tanti viaggi mentali


----------



## Zosimo2410 (10 Gennaio 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ancora con Leonardo, via ...
> Se a Leonardo facevano completare l'opera, magari avrebbe condotto ancora un paio di acquisti, quelli necessari per riassestare la rosa, e sarebbero stati magari fondamentali, insieme ad un cambio di allenatore. Se dopo Bakayoko prendevamo qualche altro elemento di rinforzo e in panchina si piazzava uno decente, staremmo parlando di altre cose. Invece abbiamo visto benissimo come è andata. A ben vedere è dalla partenza di Leonardo che c'è stato un avvitamento in negativo di tutto il club.
> 
> Certo, ha commesso tanti errori, mica lo ritengo un padreterno. Ma aveva capito che bisognava osare, piuttosto che navigare con il pressappochismo. Avrebbe speso tanto, ma i risultati sarebbero arrivati, insieme agli sponsor, e magari riprendevamo i soldi piano piano, se adesso eravamo in zona CL consolidati le cose forse sarebbero ben diverse.
> ...



La sintesi é nell’ultima frase.

Mirabelli scommette 200 milioni... persi
Leonardo rilancia di 100, la UEFA pronta a bannarci in eterno, ma se azzecchiamo la qualificazione alla CL... magari.....
Persa anche questa.

É stato come uno che ha 200.000€ di debito e ipoteca la casa per andare al casinó a giocarsi 100.000 euro al torneo di poker. Alla fine, all’ultima mano sono in 3 lui l’Atalanta e l’Inter, lui vá All-in e perde tutto proprio con il River.

Fosse uscita un’altra carte avrebbe potuto saldare parte dei debiti, ma cosí, oltre al debito, adesso ha perso anche casa.

Chi é arrivato dopo, con i debiti e senza un tetto dove stare viene poi accusato perché in passato si viveva nel lusso e adesso no.

Ingiusto.


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Gennaio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> La sintesi é nell’ultima frase.
> 
> Mirabelli scommette 200 milioni... persi
> Leonardo rilancia di 100, la UEFA pronta a bannarci in eterno, ma se azzecchiamo la qualificazione alla CL... magari.....
> ...



Metafora esemplare, ma non tutti lo vogliono capire


----------



## Pungiglione (10 Gennaio 2020)

Bene che mandino via tutti questi giocatorini inutili, passassero anche a sugo Kessie Musacchio la turca etc etc

Gente che prende 5 pere dall'Atalanta non può essere compatibile nemmeno con l'Europa League


----------



## sunburn (10 Gennaio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Borini - 4; Caldara -4; Reina -6; Piontec -3,5
> 
> quelli che mettiamo dentro inoltre sono tutti prestiti quindi a Giugno il monte ingaggi sarà pulito..aggiungici appunto che anche Sugo e Donnarumma andranno via (anche se temo li perderemo a zero)


Quelle sono le cifre nell'arco dell'anno intero. Ragionando nella prospettiva di voler abbassare gli ingaggi da qui a giugno, devi dimezzare quelle cifre e aggiungere gli stipendi per 6 mesi di Ibra e gli altri eventuali arrivi. 
Facendo i conti a spanne, risparmi 9 circa e ne dai 4 a Ibra più, mettiamo, due complessivi a tutti gli altri eventuali. 
Sicuramente mi sfugge qualcosa, non essendo io esperto di bilanci, ma non vedo una grande boccata d'ossigeno. Anche perché, tranne forse per Piatek, non è che per quei giocatori sia arrivata un'offerta economica irrinunciabile del tipo "ora o mai più". Se hai deciso di far piazza pulita regalando quei giocatori, puoi tranquillamente regalarli a giugno.
NB: non sto "rimpiangendo" quei giocatori, sto solo facendo ragionamenti in libertà(da profano in materia) sugli ipotetici vantaggi di queste operazioni


----------



## egidiopersempre (10 Gennaio 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ancora con Leonardo, via ...
> 
> Se a Leonardo facevano completare l'opera, magari avrebbe condotto ancora un paio di acquisti, quelli necessari per riassestare la rosa, e sarebbero stati magari fondamentali, insieme ad un cambio di allenatore. Se dopo Bakayoko prendevamo qualche altro elemento di rinforzo e in panchina si piazzava uno decente, staremmo parlando di altre cose. Invece abbiamo visto benissimo come è andata. A ben vedere è dalla partenza di Leonardo che c'è stato un avvitamento in negativo di tutto il club.
> 
> ...



Ci sono troppi se (supposizioni) nel tuo discorso... Leonardo ha provato in buona fede a tirare in piedi di nuovo la baracca ma gli è andata male, ma ha anche fatto molti errori. Secondo me anche a Mirabelli è andata male al di là dei suoi errori, perchè al di là dell'essersi incartato alla fine sull'attacco, alcuni acquisti che godevano di molto credito anche qua dentro hanno reso molto meno delle aspettative (chalanoglu, kessie, conti, biglia, bonucci) per varie ragioni.
La cosa peggiore è che ogni pezza si è rivelata peggio del buco che andava a coprire, anche a causa del clima irrespirabile che evidentemente aleggia su Milanello, vedi rendimento iniziale e attuale di Paqueta e Piatek, il primo incredibilmente fuori squadra, praticamente.


----------



## gabri65 (10 Gennaio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> La sintesi é nell’ultima frase.
> 
> Mirabelli scommette 200 milioni... persi
> Leonardo rilancia di 100, la UEFA pronta a bannarci in eterno, ma se azzecchiamo la qualificazione alla CL... magari.....
> ...



Certo. Ma l'ultima mano, quella decisiva, l'hai voluta perdere tu, bloccando quella che più che una roulette sembrava un giro di poker fatto con un personaggio che sì, azzardava, ma aveva coraggio e puntava alla vittoria. La fortuna a quel punto non era del tutto cieca, la fortuna te la devi anche cercare con determinazione.

Invece ad un certo punto si è tirato i remi in barca, e abbiamo cominciato a giocare con il braccino, con la paura. Poi Elliott, invece di inginocchiare la UEFA, ha cominciato a prostrarsi, "sì, avete ragione, siamo cattivoni, adesso facciamo i bambini risparmiosi".

Sono perfettamente cosciente che non si poteva spendere e spandere, e Leonardo da questo punto di vista non è che sembrava particolarmente sobrio. Ma ripeto, secondo me se la squadra cominciava a girare e stavamo in zona CL, le trattative potevano essere smussate, grazie anche a ritrovati sponsors (che adesso non arriveranno, tranquillo) e proprietà determinata e "cazzuta".

Detto questo, la politica intrapresa adesso lo vediamo tutti a cosa sta portando. Speriamo di poter recuperare una volta di più. Che ci voglia uno scossone deciso di approccio al club mi sembra evidente.


----------



## Milo (10 Gennaio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> La sintesi é nell’ultima frase.
> 
> Mirabelli scommette 200 milioni... persi
> Leonardo rilancia di 100, la UEFA pronta a bannarci in eterno, ma se azzecchiamo la qualificazione alla CL... magari.....
> ...



Io ho capito tutto, però dietro a questa logica non capisco allora cosa abbiamo preso a fare Gazidis pagandolo quasi quanto un top player che miracoli con una squadra da metà classifica non li ha fatti e non li può fare.

Poi a giugno secondo me elliot ha messo un pò di suo in maniera speculativa, stò parlando di Leao, comprato senza battere ciglio dal Lilla che guarda caso anche li c'è la loro ombra e dovevano sistemare anche li i conti.
Non esiste che una squadra con chiari problemi economici spenda senza battere ciglio e vederlo prima in campo 30 mln, ogni società senza un fine speculativo l'avrebbe preso o in prestito o alla metà del costo del cartellino con dei bonus (champions, presenze, reti, metti quello che vuoi) che se si rilevava un affare il prezzo poteva raggiungere i 30mln totali ma se si rilevava un flop (come è la realtà) rimaneva un giocatore da 15mln e quindi "rivendibile".
Elliot ha messo le mani su questa operazione (secondo me eh) costringendo i dirigenti a fare poco altro.


----------



## gabri65 (10 Gennaio 2020)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> Ci sono troppi se (supposizioni) nel tuo discorso... Leonardo ha provato in buona fede a tirare in piedi di nuovo la baracca ma gli è andata male, ma ha anche fatto molti errori. Secondo me anche a Mirabelli è andata male al di là dei suoi errori, perchè al di là dell'essersi incartato alla fine sull'attacco, alcuni acquisti che godevano di molto credito anche qua dentro hanno reso molto meno delle aspettative (chalanoglu, kessie, conti, biglia, bonucci) per varie ragioni.
> La cosa peggiore è che ogni pezza si è rivelata peggio del buco che andava a coprire, anche a causa del clima irrespirabile che evidentemente aleggia su Milanello, vedi rendimento iniziale e attuale di Paqueta e Piatek, il primo incredibilmente fuori squadra, praticamente.



Sì lo so. Con i se e i ma si va da poche parti.

E so anche che non ci si può giocare la casa al casinò. Non mi sembrava questo il caso, qualche altro acquisto per dare una svolta alla squadra non credo avrebbe compromesso irrimediabilmente la società.

A me la vicenda di Leonardo è sembrato un tentativo di vedere ricostruire velocemente la posizione del Milan, magari anche commettendo qualche errore, e da quel che abbiamo capito lui spingeva in tal senso. Già con buona parte del tragitto percorso, invece, litigi, cambi di rotta e dissidi finanziari.

Forse non sarebbe terminata bene, non lo posso dimostrare. Posso invece dimostrare che prendendo la strada dell'austerity ha per ora prodotto sfaceli.

Mi auguro di avere sonoramente torto da qui a breve.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (10 Gennaio 2020)

Milo ha scritto:


> Io ho capito tutto, però dietro a questa logica non capisco allora cosa abbiamo preso a fare Gazidis pagandolo quasi quanto un top player che miracoli con una squadra da metà classifica non li ha fatti e non li può fare.
> 
> Poi a giugno secondo me elliot ha messo un pò di suo in maniera speculativa, stò parlando di Leao, comprato senza battere ciglio dal Lilla che guarda caso anche li c'è la loro ombra e dovevano sistemare anche li i conti.
> Non esiste che una squadra con chiari problemi economici spenda senza battere ciglio e vederlo prima in campo 30 mln, ogni società senza un fine speculativo l'avrebbe preso o in prestito o alla metà del costo del cartellino con dei bonus (champions, presenze, reti, metti quello che vuoi) che se si rilevava un affare il prezzo poteva raggiungere i 30mln totali ma se si rilevava un flop (come è la realtà) rimaneva un giocatore da 15mln e quindi "rivendibile".
> Elliot ha messo le mani su questa operazione (secondo me eh) costringendo i dirigenti a fare poco altro.



Premesso che per me Leao é il piú forte che abbiamo in rosa da 5 anni a questa parte, quindi non sono obbiettivo...

L’operazione é stata fatto inserendo Djalo, la cui plusvalenza di 5 milioni ha sostanzialmente azzerato i costi a bilancio per quest anno si Leao (che sono di 7,9 milioni). Questo lo si é potuto fare grazie, forse , all’intervento di Elliott. Il Milan che aveva problemi di bilancio, ma non di cassa, ha concluso un’operazione “light” a bilancio, il Lille che aveva problemi di cassa piú che di bilancio, ha ricevuto 23 milioni cash.

23 milioni per un talento di 19 anni come Leao Con la,possibilit di neutralizzarla a bilancio con una plusvalenza fittizia é un’operazione che rifarei 1.000 volte


----------



## Milo (10 Gennaio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Premesso che per me Leao é il piú forte che abbiamo in rosa da 5 anni a questa parte, quindi non sono obbiettivo...
> 
> L’operazione é stata fatto inserendo Djalo, la cui plusvalenza di 5 milioni ha sostanzialmente azzerato i costi a bilancio per quest anno si Leao (che sono di 7,9 milioni). Questo lo si é potuto fare grazie, forse , all’intervento di Elliott. Il Milan che aveva problemi di bilancio, ma non di cassa, ha concluso un’operazione “light” a bilancio, il Lille che aveva problemi di cassa piú che di bilancio, ha ricevuto 23 milioni cash.
> 
> 23 milioni per un talento di 19 anni come Leao Con la,possibilit di neutralizzarla a bilancio con una plusvalenza fittizia é un’operazione che rifarei 1.000 volte



Però come puoi vedere nessuno compra giovani a 30mln (parlo complessivo, senza parlare di quanto a bilancio ecc) da campionati inferiori, si contano con le dita di una mano e spesso sono andati male anche quelli.
Io ci vedo la fotocopia di Andrè Silva, pagato con tanto cash senza battere ciglio, risultato? invendibile e chi l'ha richiesto lo volevano tutti (guardacaso) in prestito con diritto.
Noi siamo stati gli unici che non sono una volta ma ben due volte hai pagato cash un giovane sconosciuto senza prima "provarlo", con un prestito o per lo meno un acquisto legato almeno ai bonus che ti penalizzato ogni volta il mercato di entrata e pure quello futuro perchè diventati totalmente invendibili.

In pratica, perchè noi siamo gli unici fessi che non li hanno presi in prestito? ti potevi permettere altri acquisti in quelle sessioni di mercato, ma soprattutto in caso di flop (Silva, ma anche leao non sta valendo i 30 mln spesi) se ne tornavano a casa loro con un costo nel bilancio irrisorio.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (10 Gennaio 2020)

Milo ha scritto:


> Però come puoi vedere nessuno compra giovani a 30mln (parlo complessivo, senza parlare di quanto a bilancio ecc) da campionati inferiori, si contano con le dita di una mano e spesso sono andati male anche quelli.
> Io ci vedo la fotocopia di Andrè Silva, pagato con tanto cash senza battere ciglio, risultato? invendibile e chi l'ha richiesto lo volevano tutti (guardacaso) in prestito con diritto.
> Noi siamo stati gli unici che non sono una volta ma ben due volte hai pagato cash un giovane sconosciuto senza prima "provarlo", con un prestito o per lo meno un acquisto legato almeno ai bonus che ti penalizzato ogni volta il mercato di entrata e pure quello futuro perchè diventati totalmente invendibili.
> 
> In pratica, perchè noi siamo gli unici fessi che non li hanno presi in prestito? ti potevi permettere altri acquisti in quelle sessioni di mercato, ma soprattutto in caso di flop (Silva, ma anche leao non sta valendo i 30 mln spesi) se ne tornavano a casa loro con un costo nel bilancio irrisorio.



Leao é costato la metá di Silva : 23 invece di 38 (a meno che non consideri i miracolosi +5 milioni di Djalo arrivati senza giocare, reali) e 2,1 milioni di ingaggio invece di 3,7.

Poi sui giovani... Haaland? Pagato 60 dopo 6 mesi in Austria?
Pedro? 15 milioni dal Gremio alla Fiorentina?
Cutrone 18 ai Wolves?
Gabigol 35?
Lautaro 20?
Romero 18?
Paquetá 35?
Piaja 18?
Juan jesus 35?
Vinícius 45?

Ho volutamente indicato alcuni casi andati bene, altri male, altri da valutare.

Certo che a scommettere 5 rischi meno, ma non sempre si puó e si deve decidere.
Vedremo. 

Quello da capire é che l’operazione Leao-Djalo al Milan é costata nel,2019-2020 2,9 milioni, meno dell’operazione Krunic. E 7,9 negli anni a venire.

Non é che non facendola prendevi Ronaldo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Gennaio 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Certo. Ma l'ultima mano, quella decisiva, l'hai voluta perdere tu, bloccando quella che più che una roulette sembrava un giro di poker fatto con un personaggio che sì, azzardava, ma aveva coraggio e puntava alla vittoria. La fortuna a quel punto non era del tutto cieca, la fortuna te la devi anche cercare con determinazione.
> 
> Invece ad un certo punto si è tirato i remi in barca, e abbiamo cominciato a giocare con il braccino, con la paura. Poi Elliott, invece di inginocchiare la UEFA, ha cominciato a prostrarsi, "sì, avete ragione, siamo cattivoni, adesso facciamo i bambini risparmiosi".
> 
> ...



Scusate ma di che "remi in barca" si parla?
Gennaio 2019, il Milan (31 punti) è in piena corsa CL con Lazio(32) Roma(30) Sampdoria (29) Atalanta (28)
Leonardo va All-in con Piontec+Paquetà (complessivi 70 milioni) mentre le avversarie dirette investono NULLA

Ma quanto budget serviva ancora a Leo???


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Gennaio 2020)

nybreath ha scritto:


> Ibra è stato preso perchè sapevano benissimo avrebbero fatto un mercato ampiamente deludente, e serviva qualcuno che quando si alza dalla panchina a fare il riscaldamento fa eccitare i tifosi, poco importa cosa fa in campo. Che ibra sia qui perchè sappia qualcosa della vendita della proprietà per me ha poco senso, uno perchè non vedo perchè dovrebbero dire a ibra cosa succede in proprietà, due perchè lui qua sta al max un annetto scarso, che se ne frega di cosa succede al milan nei prossimi anni.
> 
> Secondo me stiamo per vedere per la prima volta veramente come lavora Gazidis, una serie di operazioni che economicamente sono vantaggiose ma in campo ti portano a niente, alla fine per me maldini e boban rimangono due facciate che poco significato hanno nella gestione nel bene e nel male.



Ma ripeto, non fai a prendere uno che non solo sconfessa tutta la tua linea precedente ma ti ha pure insultato pochi mesi prima, se hai intenzione di rimanere, secondo me.


----------



## gabri65 (10 Gennaio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Scusate ma di che "remi in barca" si parla?
> Gennaio 2019, il Milan (31 punti) è in piena corsa CL con Lazio(32) Roma(30) Sampdoria (29) Atalanta (28)
> Leonardo va All-in con Piontec+Paquetà (complessivi 70 milioni) mentre le avversarie dirette investono NULLA
> 
> Ma quanto budget serviva ancora a Leo???



Azzz .... sono andato in timeout e devo riscrivere tutta la risposta ...

Non sto parlando puntualmente di budget, anzi, ma di atteggiamento complessivo della società.

Non so se la sto dando di fuori, ma io ho avuto la netta sensazione che la società ad un certo punto si è disunita. Credo sia ormai storia il fatto che Leonardo e Gattuso erano ai ferri corti ed avevano visioni completamente differenti.

Premesso che le dinamiche non sono ben chiare, a me è sembrato che da una parte c'era un deciso impulso a fare un certo tipo di scelte sia tecnico-tattiche che societarie, mentre dall'altro la proprietà si è mostrata alquanto debole, eccessivamente rigida e conservativa.

Ad un certo punto eravamo pure messi bene, poi l'inevitabile è accaduto, con una squadra gestita sempre peggio da Gattuso (13 punti recuperati mentre eravamo 3^), screzi con Bakayoko (portato da Leonardo), etc etc. Non getto la croce addosso a Rino, per carità. Però forse con un allenatore differente, un Higuain supportato a dovere, Cutrone in panca pronto a subentrare, forse l'ago della bilancia si sarebbe spostato quel tanto che basta per intraprendere tutta un'altra strada.

Io non dò molto credito alle notizie, ma se è vero che Leonardo voleva dare via Calhanoglu, e Rino si è impuntato, beh, la cosa è oggettivamente grave. La società credo si sia schierata nettamente da una certa parte. Forse adesso avevamo un 10 come Dio comanda. O forse no, ma il dubbio rimane.

Poi ci mancherebbe, io non sono un fanatico e i problemi li vedo, e sono pronto a rimangiarmi le parole. Però la logica di condotta della società mi è sembrata alquanto discutibile. Partiti in pompa magna, ritornati con le ossa rotte pure con la UEFA. Leonardo sapevano chi è, non puoi metterlo ai ferri corti con l'allenatore e buttare al vento quanto stava cercando di costruire. O ti fidi e lo assecondi oppure lascia stare.

Dal basso della mia ignoranza, mi auguro che le scelte percorse siano state necessarie, impopolari e giuste, altro non ti posso dire.


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Gennaio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Leao é costato la metá di Silva : 23 invece di 38 (a meno che non consideri i miracolosi +5 milioni di Djalo arrivati senza giocare, reali) e 2,1 milioni di ingaggio invece di 3,7.
> 
> Poi sui giovani... Haaland? Pagato 60 dopo 6 mesi in Austria?
> Pedro? 15 milioni dal Gremio alla Fiorentina?
> ...



Dal punto di vista economico hai ragione ma nel calcio i numeri che dovrebbero interessare sono altri.
Nel caso degli attaccanti sarebbe opportuno prevedere quanti gol portano in dote.
Leao ha portato in dote 1 gol, che sommato agli altri 7 fanno la BELLEZZA di 8 gol per tutto il parco attaccanti nel suo complesso. Tutti gli attaccanti, o sarebbe il caso di dire quelli spacciati per tali, messi assieme.
Numeri drammatici.
Quindi ok, leao si farà e a bilancio pesa poco ma i gol, nel frattempo, chi li fa???
Mettere leao assieme a suso, calha e tutti gli altri equivale a voler risolvere il problema della siccità con un bicchiere d'acqua.


----------



## Freddiedevil (10 Gennaio 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Borini regalato al Verona,Caldara all'Atalanta per prendere Kjaer. Stiamo per cedere Piatek per sostituirlo con Petagna.
> Trattiamo Politano,Viviano e Orsolini.
> A memoria neanche il cravattaro con le sue manfrine era arrivato a tanto.


Politano e Orsolini stanno a Suso come Robben sta a Cerci


----------



## Zenos (10 Gennaio 2020)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Politano e Orsolini stanno a Suso come Robben sta a Cerci



Sì sì a Bologna pure Cerci sembrerebbe Robben...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (10 Gennaio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Dal punto di vista economico hai ragione ma nel calcio i numeri che dovrebbero interessare sono altri.
> Nel caso degli attaccanti sarebbe opportuno prevedere quanti gol portano in dote.
> Leao ha portato in dote 1 gol, che sommato agli altri 7 fanno la BELLEZZA di 8 gol per tutto il parco attaccanti nel suo complesso. Tutti gli attaccanti, o sarebbe il caso di dire quelli spacciati per tali, messi assieme.
> Numeri drammatici.
> ...



Forse il problema non sono Kalinic, Silva, Higuain, Piatek, Leao...

Ma Suso, Chalanoglu, Paquetá, Bonaventura, Castillejo e Borini


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Gennaio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Forse il problema non sono Kalinic, Silva, Higuain, Piatek, Leao...
> 
> Ma Suso, Chalanoglu, Paquetá, Bonaventura, Castillejo e Borini



Il problema è tutta la squadra, non solo i compagni di reparto.
Il problema sono gli esterni che non sono esterni, il problema sono i centrocampisti che sono scarsi, il problema sono i difensori che non si possono alzare costringendoci, di fatto , a giocare con un baricentro basso, il problema sono i terzini, il problema sono quelli che non sanno battere un calcio piazzato.
Siamo pieni zeppi di problemi e noi problemi i ragazzi e gli investimenti si perdono.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Gennaio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il problema è tutta la squadra, non solo i compagni di reparto.
> Il problema sono gli esterni che non sono esterni, il problema sono i centrocampisti che sono scarsi, *il problema sono i difensori che non si possono alzare costringendoci, di fatto , a giocare con un baricentro basso*, il problema sono i terzini, il problema sono quelli che non sanno battere un calcio piazzato.
> Siamo pieni zeppi di problemi e noi problemi i ragazzi e gli investimenti si perdono.



Rino lo aveva capito.

Guardacaso sia prima che dopo il suo arrivo (quindi con Montella prima e Giampollo e Pioli poi) abbiamo preso imbarcate su imbarcate e fatto la metà dei punti.

Eh ma Rino, anzi Gino, Gino Rattuso per la precisione, era un incompetente totale e noi avevamo una squadra che con un qualunque “giochista” sarebbe arrivata terza in bamboo train.


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Rino lo aveva capito.
> 
> Guardacaso sia prima che dopo il suo arrivo (quindi con Montella prima e Giampollo e Pioli poi) abbiamo preso imbarcate su imbarcate e fatto la metà dei punti.
> 
> Eh ma Rino, anzi Gino, Gino Rattuso per la precisione, era un incompetente totale e noi avevamo una squadra che con un qualunque “giochista” sarebbe arrivata terza in bamboo train.



Aspetta però, rino almeno aveva zapata e perfino abate che ha giocato poche partite da centrale ma tutte alla grande.
Noi oggi andiamo in giro con musacchio e tale duarte.
P.S. non sto rimpiangendo zapate e abate ma se perdi due veloci e non li rimpiazzi vuol dire hai capito nulla delle peculiarità tecniche.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Gennaio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Aspetta però, rino almeno aveva zapata e perfino abate che ha giocato poche partite da centrale ma tutte alla grande.
> Noi oggi andiamo in giro con musacchio e tale duarte.
> P.S. non sto rimpiangendo zapate e abate ma se perdi due veloci e non li rimpiazzi vuol dire hai capito nulla delle peculiarità tecniche.



Appunto, abbiamo dato via l’unico centrale di ruolo veloce (Zapata) e uno che l’anno scorso fece una stagione clamorosamente positiva (Abate) e, dopo aver perso questa gente qui, abbiamo pensato di alzare il baricentro e fare il Barca dei poveri con Giampollo.

Si può essere più mentecatti?

Bytheway, questa squadra anche con Montella prendeva imbarcate della Madonna tenendo il baricentro alto, non a caso poi quando il baricentro è stato abbassato persino uno come Calabria sembrava da Serie A.


----------



## nybreath (10 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ma ripeto, non fai a prendere uno che non solo sconfessa tutta la tua linea precedente ma ti ha pure insultato pochi mesi prima, se hai intenzione di rimanere, secondo me.



Ma figurati io lo spero pure, pero io sono sempre portato a pensare che la cosa piu semplice è piu facile. 
Il mercato vero è questo caldara via a stracci, via borini, via piatek, via chi si riesce tra kessie suso etcetc, e arrivano mediocri a tamponare i buchi, vedi i nomi viviano, politano, kjaer etcetc, ma un mercato cosi ti fa fare contestazioni a palate, allora ci metti un ibra che ti alza il morale dei tifosi anche quando si cambia le scarpette. 
Io poi ho sto pensiero che fino a quando non si sblocca la questione stadio, sara anche molto difficile la vendita.


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Gennaio 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Azzz .... sono andato in timeout e devo riscrivere tutta la risposta ...
> 
> Non sto parlando puntualmente di budget, anzi, ma di atteggiamento complessivo della società.
> 
> ...



Sicuramente Leo aveva altri piani per il Milan, come Maldini..però i conti erano quelli che erano, hanno sparato subito tutte le cartucce e gli è andata male..poi cosa pretendevano?
Ragazzi a conti fatti i colpi di Leo sono stati tutti costosi flop:
Higuain
Caldara
Laxalt
Castillejo
lo stesso bakayoko l'abbiamo esaltato ma ha giocato bene 2 mesi...e adesso dove sta? a Monaco nemmeno titolare inamovibile in una squadra che milita a metà classifica in Ligue1..

Poi prendiamo Paquetà..era tanto forte che lo stesso Leo che l'ha pagato 40 qui, dopo 12 mesi lo vorrebbe per 20..


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Appunto, abbiamo dato via l’unico centrale di ruolo veloce (Zapata) e uno che l’anno scorso fece una stagione clamorosamente positiva (Abate) e, dopo aver perso questa gente qui, abbiamo pensato di alzare il baricentro e fare il Barca dei poveri con Giampollo.
> 
> Si può essere più mentecatti?
> 
> Bytheway, questa squadra anche con Montella prendeva imbarcate della Madonna tenendo il baricentro alto, non a caso poi quando il baricentro è stato abbassato persino uno come Calabria sembrava da Serie A.



Meno male che noi altri non abbiamo perso il lume della ragione.
Tutto perfetto.
Bravo.


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Gennaio 2020)

Io mi chiedo solo in mezzo a tutto questo caos come la squadra possa pensare al campo e alla partita.
Stanno scherzando col fuoco.


----------



## Milanlove (10 Gennaio 2020)

Secondo me, hanno anche cominciato a fare due conti per l'UEFA. Una volta capito che i ricavi Champions non arriveranno mai, si è deciso di ridurre i costi tagliandoli con l'accetta.
Si fa dura.


----------



## Milanlove (10 Gennaio 2020)

nybreath ha scritto:


> Ma figurati io lo spero pure, pero io sono sempre portato a pensare che la cosa piu semplice è piu facile.
> Il mercato vero è questo caldara via a stracci, via borini, via piatek, via chi si riesce tra kessie suso etcetc, e arrivano mediocri a tamponare i buchi, vedi i nomi viviano, politano, kjaer etcetc, ma un mercato cosi ti fa fare contestazioni a palate, allora ci metti un ibra che ti alza il morale dei tifosi anche quando si cambia le scarpette.
> Io poi ho sto pensiero che fino a quando non si sblocca la questione stadio, sara anche molto difficile la vendita.



Esatto. 
Non si vuole guardare in faccia la realtà e allora ce ne inventiamo una tutta nostra. 
Il Milan non fa schifo, ma sta facendo finta di fare schifo perché così domani ci compra un miliardario e diventiamo fortissimi. 

Io sto ancora aspettando lo Stato Cinese...


----------



## gabri65 (10 Gennaio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Sicuramente Leo aveva altri piani per il Milan, come Maldini..però i conti erano quelli che erano, hanno sparato subito tutte le cartucce e gli è andata male..poi cosa pretendevano?
> Ragazzi a conti fatti i colpi di Leo sono stati tutti costosi flop:
> Higuain
> Caldara
> ...



Ma figurati l'ho scritto all'inizio, non sono avvocato difensore di Leonardo, che fra l'altro non ho tirato in ballo io. Poi ripeto, ha commesso sbagli, ma almeno aveva una linea decisa e coerente, anche se altamente spregiudicata. Ho solo rimarcato che è stato un tentativo abortito prematuramente da parte della società, in modo secondo me dannoso a lungo termine. Poi sulle altre considerazioni e i paragoni del lavoro di Mirabelli, Maldini e Boban non discuto se no non la finiamo più, detto senza polemica.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Gennaio 2020)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> Esatto.
> Non si vuole guardare in faccia la realtà e allora ce ne inventiamo una tutta nostra.
> Il Milan non fa schifo, ma sta facendo finta di fare schifo perché così domani ci compra un miliardario e diventiamo fortissimi.
> 
> Io sto ancora aspettando lo Stato Cinese...



Comunque una cosa è sicura: una proprietà che voglia rimanere non agirebbe in questo modo, vendendo tutto il vendibile, facendo contratti fino a Giugno ai nuovi arrivati ecc. 

Questo è un modus operandi tipico di chi sta smobilitando per una nuova proprietà, l’ho fatto notare non solo io ma anche Casnop e Lineker10. Io stesso non ho escluso che Arnault possa essere una copertura per la vera trattativa (in tal caso auguriamoci che ci dica bene), ma che Idiott non rimarrà a lungo per me è sicuro.


----------



## nybreath (10 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Comunque una cosa è sicura: una proprietà che voglia rimanere non agirebbe in questo modo, vendendo tutto il vendibile, facendo contratti fino a Giugno ai nuovi arrivati ecc.
> 
> Questo è un modus operandi tipico di chi sta smobilitando per una nuova proprietà, l’ho fatto notare non solo io ma anche Casnop e Lineker10. Io stesso non ho escluso che Arnault possa essere una copertura per la vera trattativa (in tal caso auguriamoci che ci dica bene), ma che Idiott non rimarrà a lungo per me è sicuro.



Ma questo è sicuro, elliott non ha comprato per rimanere, ma ora non ha necessita di niente, dello sport non gli frega niente, allora va ovvio per la gestione minima, fino a quando non riuscirà a vendere a quanto pensa sia il massimo possibile. Per me il momento della vendita è ancora lontano, per me, prima stadio, o comunque possibilità stadio, inizio stadio etc, poi spero di sbagliarmi, ma io una vendita vicina non me la aspetto.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Gennaio 2020)

nybreath ha scritto:


> Ma questo è sicuro, elliott non ha comprato per rimanere, ma ora non ha necessita di niente, dello sport non gli frega niente, allora va ovvio per la gestione minima, fino a quando non riuscirà a vendere a quanto pensa sia il massimo possibile. Per me il momento della vendita è ancora lontano, per me, prima stadio, o comunque possibilità stadio, inizio stadio etc, poi spero di sbagliarmi, ma io una vendita vicina non me la aspetto.



Gestendo il club così non riuscirà mai a venderlo al massimo possibile, anzi ne fa calare il valore giorno dopo giorno. Per questo per lui è importante liberarsene presto.

Ciò che stanno facendo adesso sono le azioni tipiche che fanno le proprietà in smantellamento, in attesa di un cambio di proprietà imminente.

Nessuna proprietà che vuole rimanere a lungo a capo di un club agisce in questa maniera sul mercato di Gennaio, al massimo lo si fa in Estate se l’obiettivo è rivoluzionare la squadra. Quando queste cose avvengono a Gennaio, nel mercato invernale, in genere è per preparare il terreno per l’avvicendamento societario.


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Gennaio 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma figurati l'ho scritto all'inizio, non sono avvocato difensore di Leonardo, che fra l'altro non ho tirato in ballo io. Poi ripeto, ha commesso sbagli, ma almeno aveva una linea decisa e coerente, anche se altamente spregiudicata. Ho solo rimarcato che è stato un tentativo abortito prematuramente da parte della società, in modo secondo me dannoso a lungo termine. Poi sulle altre considerazioni e i paragoni del lavoro di Mirabelli, Maldini e Boban non discuto se no non la finiamo più, detto senza polemica.



Come ha spiegato bene Zosimo, non è stato un cambio di rotta..semplicemente i conti non permettevano più altro margine..
Ragazzi, 150 milioni di rosso, sono 300 miliardi!!


----------



## gabri65 (10 Gennaio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Come ha spiegato bene Zosimo, non è stato un cambio di rotta..semplicemente i conti non permettevano più altro margine..
> Ragazzi, 150 milioni di rosso, sono 300 miliardi!!



Sì, ok, va bene. Scusami, ma adesso sono terribilmente eccitato ... appena prima del tuo messaggio ho ricevuto ... niente, non parlo per scaramanzia ... Dio Santo, offro da bere a tutti se va bene questa.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (10 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Gestendo il club così non riuscirà mai a venderlo al massimo possibile, anzi ne fa calare il valore giorno dopo giorno. Per questo per lui è importante liberarsene presto.
> 
> Ciò che stanno facendo adesso sono le azioni tipiche che fanno le proprietà in smantellamento, in attesa di un cambio di proprietà imminente.
> 
> Nessuna proprietà che vuole rimanere a lungo a capo di un club agisce in questa maniera sul mercato di Gennaio, al massimo lo si fa in Estate se l’obiettivo è rivoluzionare la squadra. Quando queste cose avvengono a Gennaio, nel mercato invernale, in genere è per preparare il terreno per l’avvicendamento societario.



Lo fai a Gennaio perchè il bilancio chiude a Giugno 2020 e se vuoi abbassare i costi lo fai adesso. Se non lo fai la tua unica possibilità di raddrizzare i conti sono le plusvalenze tra il 15 e il 30 di giugno. Farle con questa rosa.... auguri!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Gennaio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Lo fai a Gennaio perchè il bilancio chiude a Giugno 2020 e se vuoi abbassare i costi lo fai adesso. Se non lo fai la tua unica possibilità di raddrizzare i conti sono le plusvalenze tra il 15 e il 30 di giugno. Farle con questa rosa.... auguri!



Se Idiott pensa di migliorare i bilanci con una squadra da lotta salvezza dimostra di meritare il soprannome affibbiatogli illo tempore da me e da 7Alepato7.


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Gennaio 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sì, ok, va bene. Scusami, ma adesso sono terribilmente eccitato ... appena prima del tuo messaggio ho ricevuto ... niente, non parlo per scaramanzia ... Dio Santo, offro da bere a tutti se va bene questa.



In bocca al lupo qualsiasi cosa sia


----------



## Pitermilanista (10 Gennaio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Lo fai a Gennaio perchè il bilancio chiude a Giugno 2020 e se vuoi abbassare i costi lo fai adesso. Se non lo fai la tua unica possibilità di raddrizzare i conti sono le plusvalenze tra il 15 e il 30 di giugno. Farle con questa rosa.... auguri!



Visto che ti vedo appassionato di conti, ti chiederei perché a maggio scorso i velinari di corte parlassero di 80/90 milioni di rosso, che poi sono magicamente diventati 145,9 al momento di approvare il bilancio ad ottobre.
Io avrei un'idea, ma vorrei me lo spiegassi tu, visto che sei più ferrato.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Gennaio 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sì, ok, va bene. Scusami, ma adesso sono terribilmente eccitato ... appena prima del tuo messaggio ho ricevuto ... niente, non parlo per scaramanzia ... Dio Santo, offro da bere a tutti se va bene questa.



Auguroni amico mio.


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Gennaio 2020)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Visto che ti vedo appassionato di conti, ti chiederei perché a maggio scorso i velinari di corte parlassero di 80/90 milioni di rosso, che poi sono magicamente diventati 145,9 al momento di approvare il bilancio ad ottobre.
> Io avrei un'idea, ma vorrei me lo spiegassi tu, visto che sei più ferrato.



Questo è stato un passaggio interessante che ha spiazzato un pò tutti.
Non ci avevano raccontato i più informati in materia che visto l'anno franco conveniva caricare tutto a bilancio?


----------



## nybreath (10 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Gestendo il club così non riuscirà mai a venderlo al massimo possibile, anzi ne fa calare il valore giorno dopo giorno. Per questo per lui è importante liberarsene presto.
> 
> Ciò che stanno facendo adesso sono le azioni tipiche che fanno le proprietà in smantellamento, in attesa di un cambio di proprietà imminente.
> 
> Nessuna proprietà che vuole rimanere a lungo a capo di un club agisce in questa maniera sul mercato di Gennaio, al massimo lo si fa in Estate se l’obiettivo è rivoluzionare la squadra. Quando queste cose avvengono a Gennaio, nel mercato invernale, in genere è per preparare il terreno per l’avvicendamento societario.



Si sportivamente giorno dopo giorno, ma auguri a vendere una azienda con i costi da top player e con i rendimenti da fallimento. La vendita non può che passare anche da un raddrizzamento dei conti e ad oggi gli sprechi maggiori sono giocatori dal rendimento infimo che costano come la rosa della juve. 

Io di conti ne capisco poco e parlo solo per logica personale, il che vuol dire poco, ma per me, le manovre che stanno facendo sono normali per come hanno deciso di andare avanti, cioe il minimo sindacale, rimanere a metà, abbassare i costi, rendere appetibile con lo stadio, il brand ci starà sempre, il pubblico è li che lo tieni imboccato con Ibra, e quando arriva l offerta giusta si vende. Poi boh, io spero in Arnault, sarebbe manna dal cielo, uno che viene ora con i soldi, e che sà che non si guadagna niente, significa che vuole lo sfizio, alla abramovich, il fatto è che io ci credo poco, che questo viene a buttare centinaia di milioni di euro così, poi boh sti tipi coi soldi magari si scocciano, hanno un altra mentalità, speriamo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Gennaio 2020)

nybreath ha scritto:


> Si sportivamente giorno dopo giorno, ma auguri a vendere una azienda con i costi da top player e con i rendimenti da fallimento. La vendita non può che passare anche da un raddrizzamento dei conti e ad oggi gli sprechi maggiori sono giocatori dal rendimento infimo che costano come la rosa della juve.



Appunto che stanno vendendo tutto il vendibile per migliorare un po’ i conti nel breve termine e vendere. 

Ma tenere un Milan che nelle prossime stagioni, se rimanesse Idiott, lotterebbe per la salvezza e, come sponsor, avrebbe al massimo la trattoria dello Zio Pino, sarebbe insensato per lo strozzino, ci perderebbe e basta.

Non posso dire al 100% che il Milan passerà ad Arnault, potrebbe darsi che Arnault sia una copertura del vero acquirente, ma che Idiott stia per vendere è pacifico.


----------



## nybreath (10 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Appunto che stanno vendendo tutto il vendibile per migliorare un po’ i conti nel breve termine e vendere.
> 
> Ma tenere un Milan che nelle prossime stagioni, se rimanesse Idiott, lotterebbe per la salvezza e, come sponsor, avrebbe al massimo la trattoria dello Zio Pino, sarebbe insensato per lo strozzino, ci perderebbe e basta.
> 
> Non posso dire al 100% che il Milan passerà ad Arnault, potrebbe darsi che Arnault sia una copertura del vero acquirente, ma che Idiott stia per vendere è pacifico.



Non sono molto convinto del breve termine, ma magari è cosi chissa. Forse ci si sta anche troppo fissando su arnault effettivamente.

Sto tipo su twitter, che solitamente ci prende, parla di una socità senza boban e maldini, nuovo allenatore, e intreccio Qatariota, non tendo a credere a sti tipi, ma chissa.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Gennaio 2020)

nybreath ha scritto:


> Non sono molto convinto del breve termine, ma magari è cosi chissa. Forse ci si sta anche troppo fissando su arnault effettivamente.
> 
> Sto tipo su twitter, che solitamente ci prende, parla di una socità senza boban e maldini, nuovo allenatore, e intreccio Qatariota, non tendo a credere a sti tipi, ma chissa.



Guarda, io l’ho detto, non sono certo, non posso esserlo, che l’acquirente sia Arnault. Ciò di cui sono certo è che il 2020 vedrà A.C Milan 1899 cambiare proprietà.


----------



## Zenos (10 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Guarda, io l’ho detto, non sono certo, non posso esserlo, che l’acquirente sia Arnault. Ciò di cui sono certo è che il 2020 vedrà A.C Milan 1899 cambiare proprietà.



Come disse qualcuno ieri,nulla vieta che la nuova proprietà sia...Elliott.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Gennaio 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Come disse qualcuno ieri,nulla vieta che la nuova proprietà sia...Elliott.



Vabbè quella è una boutade di Zio Zosimo che per qualche motivo ha sempre difeso quegli strozzini. Con nuova proprietà si intende... una nuova proprietà, fine.


----------



## Zenos (10 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Vabbè quella è una boutade di Zio Zosimo che per qualche motivo ha sempre difeso quegli strozzini. Con nuova proprietà si intende... una nuova proprietà, fine.



Boh magari stanno davvero tagliando i costi in barba alla competitività ed in attesa di stadio per poter vendere.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Gennaio 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Boh magari stanno davvero tagliando i costi in barba alla competitività ed in attesa di stadio per poter vendere.



Ma pure con lo stadio, fino a quando non verrà approvato ad Idiott non conviene tenere un Milan da salvezza, visto che oltre a non mettere sponsor lui col suo sciagurato management nemmeno ne attira, di conseguenza avremo sempre meno ricavi e come sponsor forse avremo la Trattoria di Zia Alda. 

Questo cancro deve essere estirpato.


----------



## Milanlove (10 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Comunque una cosa è sicura: una proprietà che voglia rimanere non agirebbe in questo modo, vendendo tutto il vendibile, facendo contratti fino a Giugno ai nuovi arrivati ecc.
> 
> Questo è un modus operandi tipico di chi sta smobilitando per una nuova proprietà, l’ho fatto notare non solo io ma anche Casnop e Lineker10. Io stesso non ho escluso che Arnault possa essere una copertura per la vera trattativa (in tal caso auguriamoci che ci dica bene), ma che Idiott non rimarrà a lungo per me è sicuro.



questo è anche tipico di una società che vuole tagliare tutti i costi per vendere al primo offerente che passa e non solo al miliardario che può permettersi di prendere una società con debiti e perdite.
questo è anche tipico di chi sta per fallire
questo è anche tipico di chi sa che prima o poi dovrà mettersi in regola con la UEFA e comincia prima o poi a farlo.

quello che sta facendo il Milan non è altro che un ridimensionamento. I ridimensionamenti servono quando hai una struttura societaria che non regge i costi del club. Poi su i ridimensionamenti si può scegliere la favoletta che si vuole. Tu ne hai detta una, io te ne ho dette altre 3 diverse.
Io sinceramente non me lo vedo un miliardario come Arnault che ti viene a offrire 1 miliardo per il Milan ma ti obbliga a vendere Borini e Caldara altrimenti non fa l'acquisto. Mai visto un club che ha già un accordo o preaccordo con un acquirente e opera così tanto sul club stesso. L'accordo o il pre accordo la raggiungi sullo stato dei fatti e non sullo stato che sarà forse in un futuro che non si sa ancora quale sia. 
Che il Milan sia in vendita lo si sapeva il giorno dopo che è stato acquistato da Elliot. Han provato prima a mantenere lo status quo per venderlo, poi han provato rendere appetibile il Milan con qualche investimento tipo Piatek, Paquetà e il mercato estivo, ora stan provando a renderlo appetibile diminuendo i costi il più possibile visto che i premi della champions non arriveranno mai questa stagione. Tutto qua.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Gennaio 2020)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> questo è anche tipico di una società che vuole tagliare tutti i costi per vendere al primo offerente che passa e non solo al miliardario che può permettersi di prendere una società con debiti e perdite.



Questo significherebbe far calare di valore l’asset AC Milan e venderlo a due banane, cosa che non permetterebbe ad Idiott di rientrare delle spese già sostenute nel Milan. È per questo che sostengo che debba venderci alla svelta, non perché ci convenga (cioè, ci conviene, ovviamente, ma i motivi per i quali Idiott deve farlo esulano da questo, e riguardano i suoi interessi).


----------



## Milanlove (10 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Questo significherebbe far calare di valore l’asset AC Milan e venderlo a due banane, cosa che non permetterebbe ad Idiott di rientrare delle spese già sostenute nel Milan. È per questo che sostengo che debba venderci alla svelta, non perché ci convenga (cioè, ci conviene, ovviamente, ma i motivi per i quali Idiott deve farlo esulano da questo, e riguardano i suoi interessi).



il problema è che non è che se presti caldara, presti borini e vendi forse piatek, sistemi i conti. Semplicemente riduci un po' i costi. Ma queste operazioni sono come una lucidata della carrozzeria di una macchina vecchia, brutta e tutta ammaccata. Anche se la macchina fa schifo, non è che puoi venderla a 10 euro. E comunque una macchina che fa schifo, magari non te la comprano neanche a 10 euro perchè poi per rimetterla in sesto devi spenderne almeno 5000. 
E soprattutto, se tu ti incontri con uno per vendere questa macchina, non si è mai visto un compratore che ti dice che se gli dai una lucidata e gli monti degli specchietti nuovi te la compra.
Secondo me, queste ultime operazioni volte a un ulteriore ridimensionamento, sono il sintomo della situazione opposta che prospetti te. Sono sintomo del "non abbiamo trovato nemmeno mezzo compratore, proviamo a trovarlo facendo queste operazioni". 
E' quando tutto fermo in entrata e in uscita che sai che invece il club/società verrà venduta. Non si opera su un qualcosa che stai per vendere nell'imminente.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Gennaio 2020)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> il problema è che non è che se presti caldara, presti borini e vendi forse piatek, sistemi i conti. Semplicemente riduci un po' i costi. Ma queste operazioni sono come una lucidata della carrozzeria di una macchina vecchia, brutta e tutta ammaccata. Anche se la macchina fa schifo, non è che puoi venderla a 10 euro. E comunque una macchina che fa schifo, magari non te la comprano neanche a 10 euro perchè poi per rimetterla in sesto devi spenderne almeno 5000.
> E soprattutto, se tu ti incontri con uno per vendere questa macchina, non si è mai visto un compratore che ti dice che se gli dai una lucidata e gli monti degli specchietti nuovi te la compra.
> Secondo me, queste ultime operazioni volte a un ulteriore ridimensionamento, sono il sintomo della situazione opposta che prospetti te. Sono sintomo del "non abbiamo trovato nemmeno mezzo compratore, proviamo a trovarlo facendo queste operazioni".
> E' quando tutto fermo in entrata e in uscita che sai che invece il club/società verrà venduta. Non si opera su un qualcosa che stai per vendere nell'imminente.



Eppure io (ma non solo io, l’hanno fatto notare anche altri, come Lineker10 per dirne uno) queste dinamiche (cedere tutto il cedibile, contratti fino a Giugno ecc) le ho viste sempre quando un club si accingeva a cambiare proprietà. Non ci resta che attendere.

Quello su cui non sono certo è che sia Arnault il compratore, ho già scritto che potrebbe essere un altro il vero compratore e Arnault solo in rumour, per quanto insistente, in ogni caso non scommetterei un solo centesimo sul fatto che il Milan nel 2021 sarà ancora di proprietà del cravattaro.

Poi vedremo, magari abbiamo preso una gran cantonata, alla fine questo è l’anno della verità, o si svolta o addio, perciò...


----------



## Milanlove (10 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Eppure io (ma non solo io, l’hanno fatto notare anche altri, come Lineker10 per dirne uno) queste dinamiche (cedere tutto il cedibile, contratti fino a Giugno ecc) le ho viste sempre quando un club si accingeva a cambiare proprietà. Non ci resta che attendere.
> 
> Quello su cui non sono certo è che sia Arnault il compratore, ho già scritto che potrebbe essere un altro il vero compratore e Arnault solo in rumour, per quanto insistente, in ogni caso non scommetterei un solo centesimo sul fatto che il Milan nel 2021 sarà ancora di proprietà del cravattaro.
> 
> Poi vedremo, magari abbiamo preso una gran cantonata, alla fine questo è l’anno della verità, o si svolta o addio, perciò...



inter e roma e fiorentina non hanno ceduto tutti in prestito prima di vendere il club. Giusto per prendere i primi esempi che mi vengono in mente. 
Di sicuro hanno cercato però di mantenere i conti in ordine o comunque di rimetterli in sesto. Perchè un club completamente indebitato e che costa più di quello che produce, non lo vuole nessuno. Ma questo è il primo passo se si vuole vendere. Passo che noi non avevamo ancora fatto. Elliot aveva secondo me provato a fare leva sul nome del milan e su qualche importante investimento tipo appunto piatek, higuain, caldara, paquetà, leao, ma questi si sono rivelati investimenti fallimentari. Soldi persi. Ora i soldi per investire e per rilanciare in grande stile il milan sono finiti. Ora per rendere appetibile il club si prova solo a diminuire i costi. In estate mi gioco tutto che venderemo almeno uno tra donnarumma, romagnoli e forse theo se continuerà a fare bene.

Non ha senso prendere accordi con qualcuno su una situazione esistente e poi cambiare la situazione esistente prima della cessione. Così come non ha senso prendere accordi su una situazione in divenire che cambia di giorno in giorno.
Se stai per vendere, non tocchi niente del club che stai per vendere e su cui ormai hai preso accordi. Questa è una certezza, fidati. 
Noi però stiamo facendo l'opposto. Noi stiamo provando solo ora a cominciare a metterci nelle condizioni di essere ceduti. Ma da qui a mettersi a posto con i conti e trovare un compratore... passeranno almeno 2-3 anni secondo me. E poi ci sarà la questione compratore, più faremo schifo più sarà probabile che ci compri un acquirente insiginificante. Il Preziosi o il Ferrero di turno, per intenderci.


----------



## Heaven (10 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Eppure io (ma non solo io, l’hanno fatto notare anche altri, come Lineker10 per dirne uno) queste dinamiche (cedere tutto il cedibile, contratti fino a Giugno ecc) le ho viste sempre quando un club si accingeva a cambiare proprietà. Non ci resta che attendere.
> 
> Quello su cui non sono certo è che sia Arnault il compratore, ho già scritto che potrebbe essere un altro il vero compratore e Arnault solo in rumour, per quanto insistente, in ogni caso non scommetterei un solo centesimo sul fatto che il Milan nel 2021 sarà ancora di proprietà del cravattaro.
> 
> Poi vedremo, magari abbiamo preso una gran cantonata, alla fine questo è l’anno della verità, o si svolta o addio, perciò...




Sinceramente non vedo cosa ci sia di positivo nello svendere i propri asset, non fai altro che perdere valore.
La verità, purtroppo, a me sembra molto più semplice e tragica: siamo in mano a strozzini ed incompetenti e ne usciremo con le ossa rotte, altro che Arnault...


----------

